# Naruto 648 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Sep 17, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Sifus (Sep 17, 2013)

I predict Sasuke solos 0 difficulty


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2013)

Most likely situation is Naruto and Sasuke doing another combo attack.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke combo attack !

Madara uses his trump card !


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Probably a setup chapter with all the characters taking point and getting ready.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 17, 2013)

The arrival of the Gokages and Naruto and Sasuke doing something.Maybe Kakashi will appear too.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2013)

I predict major speed feats.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2013)

*Tsunade is going to power up Sakura*

You wanted Sakura to legit surpass Tsunade? You'll have it.

After Tsunade arrives on the battlefield and sees the seal on Sakura's forehead she is going to power her up and leave the heavy lifting to her, admitting she is inferior to the pink haired nobody.

Thats how its going to be.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

Even then I doubt she'd be on par with Nardo and the Sauce


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know. I just want to see Sakura being relevant battlewise. 
All that hype and resolves can't be for nothing. ;_;


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

Hidan saves Shikamaru because why not


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2013)

Next chapter will start their counterattack. Naruto and Sasuke take point 

I reckon this fight has 2 more volumes left in it. Each volume has covered a milestone. This one gave Obito a weakness, unleashed Juubi's final form, Naruto got his last powerup, the entire cast has assembled, and everybody is on feels right now. Basically set the stage for a finale.

*Edit: *Shit, I forgot about Kakashi


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 17, 2013)

Two more volumes takes us until January.

This is okay by me 

On topic; 

I predict more shit going down and Kishi takes a leaf out of Toriyama's book about how long 15min is. 

Hmm 

Scrollin' through Tumblr and came across this;

Some food for thought, maybe?


----------



## plot1st (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Kakashi is legally dead at this point, he needs a reappearance.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke lead the charge!

Sakura and/or Karin heal Shikamaru!

The kage finally get there at a climactic moment, perhaps to screw up Madara's plan as payback for earlier!

Maybe Kakashi gets to do the same! Or maybe Obito loses the tree and tries to escape to his dimension where he runs into Kakashi, who leaves him with some parting words!

Fifteen minutes are stretched into at least one fricking volume!

Seriously, would it kill Kishimoto to start wrapping up this arc?!


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2013)

why power up someone like her if there are many other more powerful shinobis she can power upwhich would be way more effective?


----------



## mrsaphen (Sep 17, 2013)

Naiad said:


> why power up someone like her if there are many other more powerful shinobis she can power upwhich would be way more effective?



Because she is supposed to be a main character?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmm let's see first the easy part. Naruto and Sasuke attacking Obito, with Obito ignoring Sasuke thinking Sasuke can't hurt him until Sasuke causes some minor injury having taken a bite out of Juugo who has shrunken again because of it. 

But the main point is I predict Hiruzen's moment of glory. Since Shikamaru is out of it for now, it'll be up to Hiruzen to develop the strategy against the Juubi. He will organize the shinobi alliance into different teams each with a kage or a former kage as commander. And send each team to destroy one of the main roots of the Shinju reasoning that the Shinju draws most of its strength from the earth itself. It will be up to Oro to cauterize the injuries the alliance causes with his poison which as we know can negate mokuton and may keep the Shinju from regenerating for a time.
The first root will be easy, but then Obito will have the Shinju spawn guardians to prevent the alliance from cutting the others. Well, that's enough for one chapter I think.

If Karin does restore Shikamaru then Shikamaru obviously will be the one to come up with that plan and Hiruzen will just be one of the team leaders.

Hmm I like this so I call dibs on the idea of Oro's poison preventing the Shinju from regrowing the roots.?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 17, 2013)

she was supposed to be a main character. _was._

kishi made it clear she is gona be krillin status up to the very end.


----------



## Rai (Sep 17, 2013)

CS Sasuke

Gokage arrives

Naruto and Sasuke's Combination Attack

Sasuke is using two-headed Susano'o

Karin heals Shikamaru


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto both showing impressive feats and combos with eachother.
maybe more BSM feats as well,Madara manages the snatch Hashirama sage power which upgrades his eye power to the lv of being able to use a special dojutsu power....


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 17, 2013)

Ino will do something more epic than Shintensin, Shintenbunshin and Shindanshin, It's SHinranshin!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 17, 2013)

I belive next chapter naruto will drop out of the kyuubi mode... as he is all tired and really drained...he will fall...but the fodders will jump in and protect him as the heart sharing moment changed everyone and motivated them....minato might consider giving the other half to naruto...and might see how hinata is close to naruto (minato might even say to naruto later durring his birthday that "that hinata girl is nice girl...look after her" XD  as he notices how much she likes his kid)

but as naruto is drained from chakra the other bijus chakra will kick in.... as kurama is gathering his own chakra others will take his place and help naruto till kurama is ready...... but this wont happen till gokages arrive and see naruto having chakra from bijus that were in their village possesion in past (kinda bringing them flashbacks of their last jins)


----------



## Abz (Sep 17, 2013)

Well I know one thing.... We'll get a good view of naruto next to sasuke in their ethereal vehicles....


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2013)

Sasuke will use a nature energy attack to get Obito without him expecting in the middle of a crazy battle


----------



## Gortef (Sep 17, 2013)

Karin gets to be everyones bitepillow for a while and since Naruto already declared that he'll do something instead of regret doing nothing, the rest of the alliance begins to do the same. Cue massive amount of random attacks agains the tree... ... mainly kunais


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 17, 2013)

*Chapter 648 Prediction*:   Final Resolution

Once in despair at losing, after feeling Naruto's heart, the Alliance has regained their will to fight.   Naruto approaches Sasuke and together they began attacking the tree itself, with little results.  Obito comments that they will not succeed.

Karin approaches Shikamaru and helps him to recover his chakra, and a revelation comes to him how to defeat the Juubi and stop the Infinite Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 17, 2013)

*Team 7 about to reborn!*

Yeah folks!

We've Naruto + Sasuke about to kick Obito's ass.

Believe me: Kakashi will be back to complete the Team 7! 

He'll wrap Obito while the monster duo will fodderize the God Tree using Kyuubi-Sage-Mode-Perfect-Susanoo no Senpu cho Odama fuuton-enton-rasengan-lighting-sword!   


*Spoiler*: __ 



While Sakura will try to save some fodder...



*Spoiler*: __ 



...With a slug... 







Edit: Mods are pretty fast and furious!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm seriously starting to think Kishi's saving the Rikudo Sennin plot line for last. 

Oh well, as they say, save the best for last.


----------



## Abz (Sep 17, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Yeah folks!
> 
> We've Naruto + Sasuke about to kick Obito's ass.
> 
> ...



Lol...to be honest..considering the theme now...'regret' ya know....

That's kakashi all over

With the arrival of oro and the appearance of the gokage this chapter I expect them to return in the next 2 chapters... They aren't really getting the off panel hype that kakashi has gotten.... 

Kakashi hasn't been seen by the characters bar obito...for 20 chapters now...and 10 chapters since we, the readers last saw him.... 

No one has even cared to mention his name never mind his whereabouts...

Which has me thinking Kishi is doing it on purpose...

For an epic return...  

One that will make a difference....because right now....it's just been getting worse since he left 

It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!! dun dun dun Dunn duuuuuun du du du da di di didoooo dobidi do doooo only 15 minutes till the end of the woorllllllldd dobi di di dooo dooo ~


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2013)

First panel is Sasuke or a connected character say something like "Thank you for honoring Itachi in your thoughts"  or "Thank you for sharing your feelings of Sasuke" and the next panel has Naruto comically embarrased saying "You saw/felt all that?"  not realizing everyone was just in Naruto's mind.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 17, 2013)

I predict *Sage Mode Madara*


----------



## Datakim (Sep 17, 2013)

Shouldn't the chakra Naruto got from the other bijuu start having some relevance soon? Its been 75 chapters since Naruto got that chakra. Whats up with that?

Unless the idea that Naruto still needs a residue of Ichibis chakra is correct. Gaara is likely to arrive soon, so maybe in the next few chapters (or even in the very next) that will come into play with Gaara handing Naruto a tiny piece of Shukaku that he might still have.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke beast
Gokage arrive to attack 'possibly' Sage Mode Madara
Kakashi arrives (hopefully.. )
Shikamaru might be revived god forbid
Gaybito-Oh I mean Obito gives more lame speeches on reality.. -_-

If everything goes as I feel, Naruto and Sasuke are going to do some kind of combo-attack on the Shinju, and Kakashi is gonna some how warp Obito to the other dimension where he can't return, and Madara scraps the Gokage again. I also think it's bullshit that Kishi made a "special" 21 page chapter and all it was was a setup chapter... -_-


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcpkklyH7mY[/YOUTUBE]

This is my prediction (artist rendering)

YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto uses a sage bijuu dama and juugo strengthens sasukes attack with sage energy


----------



## Njaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto & Sasuke combo with some alliance cheerleading. Gokages actually arrive on the battlefield.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Datakim said:


> Shouldn't the chakra Naruto got from the other bijuu start having some relevance soon? Its been 75 chapters since Naruto got that chakra. Whats up with that?
> 
> Unless the idea that Naruto still needs a residue of Ichibis chakra is correct. Gaara is likely to arrive soon, so maybe in the next few chapters (or even in the very next) that will come into play with Gaara handing Naruto a tiny piece of Shukaku that he might still have.



God i hate this idea of bijuus inside naruto fighting bijuus inside god tree. Can we have PEOPLE fighting please? damn plants and bijuus


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 648 Prediction*:   Final Resolution
> 
> Once in despair at losing, after feeling Naruto's heart, the Alliance has regained their will to fight.   Naruto approaches Sasuke and together they began attacking the tree itself, with little results.  *Obito comments that they will not succeed.*
> 
> Karin approaches Shikamaru and helps him to recover his chakra, and a revelation comes to him how to defeat the Juubi and stop the Infinite Tsukiyomi.



That's like, 90% of Obito's dialogue lol.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Sep 17, 2013)

-Hiruzen reacts to his son's death. Does some Hiruzen-worthy feats alongside Tsunade and Oro. Similar things happen to all who were shown in the regrets panels today. These people "step up" and walk towards the tree of doom with Naruto and Sauce.
-Speaking of Asuma, because today's panel gives me a reason, Shikamaru doesn't die due to his promises to Asuma and Shikaku. (Some "not your time yet" panel starring dead shogi players while Sakura or Ino try to save him seems likely.)


----------



## nmwn93 (Sep 17, 2013)

*naruto 647 (what will happen next?) lets talk*

I just read naruto 647, and it looks like shikamaru is in pretty bad shape. now the five kages are headed to the battle field where the ten tails is and it is in its final form. the GOD TREE. which is 15 minutes away from casting the infinite tsukiyomi. my question is one, DO YOU THINK KISHI WILL LET SHIKAMARU DIE? sakura is trying to heal him and is hopefully successful but if he let shikamaru die that would be crazy considering how close naruto and shikamaru have gotten and how popular shikamaru has become. when I see things like this it makes me think that a rinnie tensi is coming on. 

sasuke and naruto are about to team up which leads me to think sakura will be joining them and perhaps Kakashi will finally come out of that damn world and surprise us all. considering he is in obito's head when and if he re enters the fray it will be a deciding factor,

Also, Orochimaru is back on the battlefield as I said earlier and Tsunade is headed there now. if their is going to be a sannin reunion then it will be happening soon. hiruzen already said oro was late I wonder why it took him so long to get to the battlefield? maybe he went to the hidden rain and had suigetsu fish out J man. and if oro could spruce up j man so that he would be able to go into sage mode w/o ma and pa. and if Tsunade is given a sage mode that would be fun. or just a sannin reunion in general 

They only have 15minutes to save the world. also ino has become really dope in using her clans jutsus


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Raizel said:


> CS Sasuke
> 
> Gokage arrives
> 
> ...


How can he have a two-headed Susanoo when hasn't achieved PS?



Sarahmint said:


> First panel is Sasuke or a connected character say something like "Thank you for honoring Itachi in your thoughts"  or "Thank you for sharing your feelings of Sasuke" and the next panel has Naruto comically embarrased saying "You saw/felt all that?"  not realizing everyone was just in Naruto's mind.


 LOL, I can see it



Gabe said:


> Naruto uses a sage bijuu dama and juugo strengthens sasukes attack with sage energy


DING, DING, DING


----------



## nmwn93 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think naruto and sasuke will get ready to attack, then sakura will heal shikamaru then join naruro and sasuke gokage will arrive then Tsunade and Orochimaru will team up oro will revive j man. then Kakashi will re appear. he should have recibed chakra from the kyubi when it re dispersed chakra. team hiruzen and team 7 will fight together I think. because I cant see what would take the oro squad so long to get there honestly besides fishing pervy sage out of the water


----------



## Sifus (Sep 18, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> How can he have a two-headed Susanoo when hasn't achieved PS?
> 
> LOL, I can see it
> 
> ...



PS doesn't have two heads. .

The skeletal form does.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 18, 2013)

Some more lame speeches while Obito continues to solo.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2013)

Obito, or the Tree. One of them should be defeated during this next 10 chapters. It's really extremely 
exaggerating from kishi if he make those 15m take more than 10 chapters!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> no break and no* wsj preview for next week*.



"the bijuu battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"

*^^^ This preview should happen next chapter *

Because the last  preview with sasuke happen this chapter 
“The Infinite Tsukuyomi starts! And finally Sasuke will…”

Sasuke finally cut the root and now goes to battle with naruto .... Chakra Cloak


----------



## Mariko (Sep 18, 2013)

Elia said:


> Obito, or the Tree. One of them should be defeated during this next 10 chapters. It's really extremely
> exaggerating from kishi if he make those 15m take more than 10 chapters!



It'd be really extremely exaggerating from kishi if he did this last NarutoXsasuke wank for nothing.

Next chapter must show us a real great move from dem, a move that really does something to the tree or/and Obito. 

He they fail, it will be one of the more lameness Kishi's failure.

Fanservice for other people/fodder would be a great troll imo.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 18, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> "the bijuu battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"
> 
> ^^^ This preview should happen next chapter
> 
> ...



That was the naruto preview from WSJ-#43 (this week release)

That was the naruto preview from WSJ-#42 (two weeks ago)

There's no naruto preview for next WSJ, #44

That was I was talking about...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> That was the naruto preview from WSJ-#43 (this week release)
> 
> That was the naruto preview from WSJ-#42 (two weeks ago)
> 
> ...



I know.... and i was just saying that the preview from  WSJ-#42 (two weeks ago) just happen in this week release.... with sasuke in action 

Next week the preview from WSJ-#43 should happen with the bijuu's battle....

"the bijuu battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"


----------



## Mariko (Sep 18, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I know.... *and i was just saying that the preview from  WSJ-#42 (two weeks ago) just happen in this week release.... with sasuke in action
> 
> Next week the preview from WSJ-#43 should happen with the bijuu's battle....
> *
> "the bijuu battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"



Good point!

Could be the good way to understand the preview....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Good point!
> 
> Could be the good way to understand the preview....



yeah i think they do this on purpose so that we know what happens 2 weeks after that... maybe because they work like that...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 18, 2013)

the same thing that has generally happened for like, the last 10 chapters other than Madara attempting his other back up plan.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 18, 2013)

Tobirama uses two living Juubi clones lying nearby to use Edo Tensei to revive Kushina and Mito.

Kushina and Mito then both use Chakra chains that wrap round the Shinju and cause it to shrink a little, granting the alliance 45 more mins


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2013)

So, Madara's plan was to obtain a chunk of Hashirama and gain his Sage Power so that he could stop Obito before the flower bloomed. Obviously, he was aware of the one thing that could possibly harm the Juubi's Jinchuuriki from the get go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Sep 19, 2013)

Hopefully this next chapter is explosive and fullfilling...I want to see some legendary teamwork, and watch the forums react subsequently by calling it an asspull & saying Obito has plot disease.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Chapter 648: Breakthrough*
Sasuke lifted up his hand, feeling Naruto's chakra get even stronger around him. His now giant Susano'o gets its layer of armor with an Enton Sword in hand as well as a shield. Jugo notices the change.

_Sasuke's Susano'o is far bigger than normal, Naruto's power has brought him to the next level it seems..._

"Naruto, you attack Obito alone," Sasuke said as he sets his sights on Madara. "If Madara gets Hashirama's power, we'd be screwed either way."

Naruto nodded. "You sure Sasuke? It'd be better if we attack him together."

"I'm sure," Sasuke said as his eyes darkened. _Even now, my Susano'o is at its highest level its only because of him...damn it._

Killer Bee jumped to Naruto in full Gyuki form. "Don't forget me and number Eight Naruto! Two Biju are better than one attacking this guy!"

"Without senjutsu, Bee, you'll be better protecting the rest of the alliance," Naruto said as he breathed in. "I have to fight him one on one to prevent this whole thing from happening!"

With that, Naruto and Sasuke broke, charging up the mostly dormant Shinju Tree. Using Kurama's Avatar, Naruto creates a gigantic Senpo: Cho Odama Rasengan as Sasuke drags his Enton Kagutsuchi sword across the Shinju tree and both at near the exact same time reach their targets. Hashirama is in rather bad shape now as he tries fighting off Madara.

_With the Rinnegan, its like he's on an higher level..._ Hashirama thought as his sword barely parried the disruption blade. Madara raises his hand.

"Bansho Ten'in," Hashirama then stops in mid air and is yanked right at Madara who forms a Susano'o arm to grab him...then suddenly Sasuke's blade slashes through Madara's Susano'o wrist to force him to let go. Madara jumps back, skidding slightly. "An interloper with Susano'o..."

"The name is Sasuke Uchiha, you bastard," Sasuke said as he launched several gigantic Enton Yasaka Magatama at Madara who dodged or deflected them with his fan. "Don't forget it."

And at the same moment Naruto smashed the Senpo: Cho Odama Rasengan into Obito as both attacks fought for supremacy...and Obito's black sphere shattered as Naruto forced himself through and smashed Obito with the full force of the attack. Obito gasped, blood flying out of his mouth as he spiraled to the near top of the tree which shook from the gigantic explosion. He fell, gasping as Naruto appeared right in front of him.

"Get up since I'm not going to stop beating your ass down until you're dead, monster!" Naruto ordered as Obito reformed his Shakugo.

_To Be Continued...._


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2013)

[sp=I look forward to this][/sp]


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 21, 2013)

i wanna see Obito start the "why are you still fighting when you have already lost everything" to Sasuke, so that he can answer back "i have already lived an illusion for too long"


----------



## auem (Sep 21, 2013)

i am expecting another round of Obito saying 'give up'..Naruto saying 'bla bla bla..'..

how many chapters left for this volume...?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 21, 2013)

^
If I'm not mistaken this chapter ended the volume 67.So the next chapter(648)will start the Volume 68.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 21, 2013)

auem said:


> i am expecting another round of Obito saying 'give up'..Naruto saying 'bla bla bla..'..
> 
> how many chapters left for this volume...?



last chapter was the end of the volume.....

The plot is going in slow motion


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 21, 2013)

Probs a combo that won't work with more "give up" stuff from Obito.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 22, 2013)

I predict Sasuke wants Naruto to handle the Shinju or Juubi enough to weaken it, meanwhile he's analyzing Madara vs Hashirama so he will take over the fight later. It's because he has no reason to destroy Konoha, so Madara and Obito probably is in his bounty list.

And Naruto will be the one to engage the final fight vs Sasuke.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 22, 2013)

I predict Rin.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 22, 2013)

Tobirama pulls out an edo Izuna to distract Madara. then something happens


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2013)

Madara starts his stealing of hashiramas sage mode, juggo passes his sage energy to susano and naruto attacks with a sage bijuu dama and then they'd kages arrive.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2013)

My wishes for the next chap:

-Naruto using the others bijuus chakra
-New cloak for him (Ichigo style)
-Sasuke being useless -again (Oro saying: "you look unhappy")
-Obito being Scared ("is it raining?")
-Tenten going berserk (more plausible than sakura...)
-Hinata fanboobing Garuto
-Karin fantonguing Failsuke
-Garuto using dat clone
-Tnj
-Madara's trump card failure (he can't master the senju wood and become a big dildo tree like Danzo)
-Dat jutsu revealed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 22, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> My wishes for the next chap:
> 
> -Naruto using the others bijuus chakra
> *-New cloak for him (Ichigo style)
> *



Naruto getting a sword? I would like that.


----------



## Klue (Sep 22, 2013)

Rinnegan, Rinnegan, Rinnegan.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 22, 2013)

it would be funny if the other biju chakra activates... it gives naruto stronger form of rinnegan and the tree starts to listen to naruto then obito... naruto revives the soldiers who died from chakra sucking (shikamaru included) and prepares to free all bijus inside the tree chakra mix...

but more then anything I want to see everyones faces when from naruto gets out all bijus and fight alongside him.... or naruto gets the abilities from other biju chakras... like the lava, coral attacks, wings ect.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2013)

I only wish the chapter took ALL OF THE 15 MINUTES!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 22, 2013)

Predict:

Naruto vs Obito round two with Naruto getting the upperhand
Sasuke and Hashirama vs Edo Madara
Hiruzen and Tobirama leading the Alliance to try to cut the tree down
Kages appear last page saving the Alliance from one of the branches


----------



## Moeka (Sep 22, 2013)

Hopefully this ;P


----------



## Klue (Sep 22, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Hopefully this ;P



Would love this. Crazy fan art.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Madara is absorbing Hashirama's Sage chakra with that Rinnegan power as they continue fighting. Only he'll know how to manage it, unlike that Pain body. 

But for this chapter, I am willing to bet my third armpit that it will revolve around the Naruto- Sasuke tag team. Naruto will probably go back into Sage Bijuu mode.

And I like that theory that the rest of the alliance will try to uproot the tree.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Hopefully this ;P



Awesome fanart!

Madara is terrifying!


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 22, 2013)

*cracks Knuckles for prediction time*

Chapter: 648: The Plan
Sasuke speaks to juugo

Sasuke: Now that the others have arrived. Its time to stop playing shinobi and move on with the plan.

Juugo: Are you sure about this?

Sasuke:  Positive. Though we might have an Issue.....

Juugo:....

Sasuke: Seems like only Senjutsu works Juubi. Which is why Naruto attacks are potent.

Juugo: Sasuke you should be able to see it now too....

Sasuke: The energy around Naruto and Tobi. It reminds me of the energy of back when had the Curse Seal. I havent been able to see it much up to this point. Seems like it happened after you.....

Juugo: When I gave you my chakra and flesh I gave you back the Sage power of the Curse Seal. Meaning you should be able to see Natural Energy again. You should actually be able to draw in and induce the same Sennin Transformation Kabuto was in.

*insert flash back)

Sasuke: Well since I don't have CS any more to act as a Conduit so im stuck.... Just follow my lead.

Juugo: No listen Sasuke....Despite you losing the CS you were only using a small amount of my enzymes to draw in the power. You have my full flesh and chakra and power fused into you. You should be able to absorb and reform that energy alot more easily. Just instead of using the Seal as the access point. You need to do it with your whole Body. Then you can achieve....

Sasuke: No more needs to be said. NARUTO!!!! Take back your chakra and reduce all the shrouds.

Naruto: Hmmmm....Why would I do that. i need to protect...

Sasuke: Right now with that tree your shroud is causing more harm. Plus I have a plan. And the last thing I need is your Chakra shroud drawing too much attention to me. I have a plan....INO!!! CONNECT ME TO THE ALLIANCE.

Ino: Don't have to yell Sasuke-kun.

Sasuke: Just make yourself usefull and do it.

Sasuke to the alliance-

Sasuke: The plan is for Naruto and Killer Bee to pump out as Much chakra as they can. So they can draw the attention of the Tree. While Me and Juugo slip past and attack Obito. Every Shinobi w/ Ranged Jutsu needs to lay as much cover fire for to protect the Jinchuurikis.

Naruto: HAVENT YOU FORGOT You need to have Natural Energy. And They call me the idiot

Sasuke: You think I have just been letting you take the lead for no reason this entire time. Just sit back and keep moving.

Minato: *Sasuke-kun really is a genius among Genius. I probably never would have made Hokage if we were in the same Generation. (YEAH BITCHES. That Uchiha Wank*) Sasuke-kun....I believe I recovered enough chakra. I can act as Distraction as well.

Bee: Gyuuki I hope you got enough gas, because we about to break fast, with that killer tree on our ass.

Suigetsu: Why am I even hear. See Bee and wonders When did he get Samehada.*

* The Five Kages arrive* 

Oonoki- Already Heard the plan. Though we have our differences Sasuke its a very sound plan. Plus....The Five Kages must redeem ourselves for not defeating "THAT Madara"

Madara: That Young Uchiha Brat...I wonder if he knows......


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> last chapter was the end of the volume.....
> 
> The plot is going in slow motion



last chapter of vol? that explains so much .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> last chapter of vol? that explains so much .



what does it explain ? I hope the new chapter of the volume will bring more change , that plot is a fucking slug !


----------



## Klue (Sep 22, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> what does it explain ? I hope the new chapter of the volume will bring more change , that plot is a fucking slug !



Saving the next phase of battle for the following volume.


----------



## Datakim (Sep 22, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> I think Madara is absorbing Hashirama's Sage chakra with that Rinnegan power as they continue fighting. Only he'll know how to manage it, unlike that Pain body.



If he knows how to manage it, that would presumably mean he knows how to balance the energies, and he could just go to SM all on his own.

I think either we get some explanation that Naruto fed the Pain Preta Path Sage Chakra that he had intentionally left unbalanced (though there was no hint of it at the time ), and absorbing Sage Chakra that has already been balanced by someone else is safe (which would leave the door open for Naruto to infuse the alliance with Sage chakra).

Or that since Madara is an Edo Tensei, he won't turn to stone. Hmm, or maybe Hashiramas SM is not slug-based and is somehow related to his mokuton, in which case it would be safe for Madara (Thanks to Hashiramas face on his chest). Final option is the pain rod, which will be used to control Hashirama, though that seems somewhat implausible since surely Hashirama could resist that.


----------



## Saturnine (Sep 22, 2013)

The plot is indeed moving on slower than ever. I remember the times when each chapter ended with a kickass cliffhanger, and that wasn't even that long ago. Now it's like one chapter in 2 or 3 that has that.

Oh, and that prediction by Csdabest wasn't half bad


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> [sp]*cracks Knuckles for prediction time*
> 
> Chapter: 648: The Plan
> Sasuke speaks to juugo
> ...



Pretty awesome bro!!!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> [sp]*cracks Knuckles for prediction time*
> 
> Chapter: 648: The Plan
> Sasuke speaks to juugo
> ...



While I LOVE this idea, there still needs to be an explination of what the alliance knows.  Just how much of Naruto's memories do they know?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 22, 2013)

648 A Certain Zetsu Army

Obito reveals the secret behind the Zetsu army.
Before Zetsus, Obito made clones of Sakura
Sasuke in his crazy-streak kill 10032 of them in plan to gain power beyond EMS.

Obito taunts Sakura that her beloved Sasuke-kun has killed her thousands of times.
The Zetsu army they fought was actually a henge'd Sakura army. (Obito adds that Sakura has literally been killing herself.)
Sakura cries, Naruto cheers her up and says he will fight Obito.
Meanwhile Sasuke uses the power of DARKNESS to beat Obito to a bloddy pulp.
[sp]
Madara who kills Obito before Sasuke can
Madara reveals ET is actually a plan to launch a war against citizens who live in Kamui
Every ninja will be one of his weapons against them

Inside ET, Sakura pops over to Naruto house everyday and calls him Oniichan.[/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 23, 2013)

Datakim said:


> If he knows how to manage it, that would presumably mean he knows how to balance the energies, and he could just go to SM all on his own.
> 
> I think either we get some explanation that Naruto fed the Pain Preta Path Sage Chakra that he had intentionally left unbalanced (though there was no hint of it at the time ), and absorbing Sage Chakra that has already been balanced by someone else is safe (which would leave the door open for Naruto to infuse the alliance with Sage chakra).
> 
> Or that since Madara is an Edo Tensei, he won't turn to stone. Hmm,* or maybe Hashiramas SM is not slug-based and is somehow related to his mokuton*, in which case it would be safe for Madara (Thanks to Hashiramas face on his chest). Final option is the pain rod, which will be used to control Hashirama, though that seems somewhat implausible since surely Hashirama could resist that.



I think this is very very likely to be the case. Given Hashirama's affinity towards the RS in general (he seems to be the only Senju who even inherited his powers and body), I think it's safe to say that his SM has nothing to do with an animal. We also just haven't seen any animal associated with him at all and we have never been led to believe that he has animal summons. 

SM for Hashirama seems to be a wholly natural evolution that needed no assistance.


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 23, 2013)

For the chapter itself, I'm expecting some Susano'O/Kurama action trying to take down the Shinju, but no matter how much damage they do, it falls short to its chakra-sucking and regeneration abilities.

Kages should also arrive, both to give orders to the surviving Shinobi and intervene in the fight against Madara so Hashirama can leave him behind and try doing by himself the Senjutsu tactic Madara originally planned to restrain and take Obito's place.

Also looking forward for the Shikamaru panels this chapter may have, if he's still breathing, those who want this war to be as "realistic" as possible won't have to worry about casualties being undone. However, if Shikamaru's next panels show him dead, a mass Rinne Tensei will become inevitable.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think this is very very likely to be the case. Given Hashirama's affinity towards the RS in general (he seems to be the only Senju who even inherited his powers and body), I think it's safe to say that his SM has nothing to do with an animal. We also just haven't seen any animal associated with him at all and we have never been led to believe that he has animal summons.
> 
> SM for Hashirama seems to be a wholly natural evolution that needed no assistance.


I agree hashirama sage mode could be a super sage mode/upgraded sage more or something above all sage modes , why ? Look at his eyes , there is no change !  Frog sage gives eyes of frog , Snake sage gives horns/eyes of snakes , we can see this in naruto and kabuto , but not in hashirama... If he  had slug sage... he should have some animal trait


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I agree hashirama sage mode could be a super sage mode/upgraded sage more or something above all sage modes , why ? Look at his eyes , there is no change !  Frog sage gives eyes of frog , Snake sage gives horns/eyes of snakes , we can see this in naruto and kabuto , but not in hashirama... If he  had slug sage... he should have some animal trait



I think only hashirama can use his wood sage moof because every jutsu used by him in that sage mode is wood based so I don't think it is slug mode. no slug quality at all.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I agree hashirama sage mode could be a super sage mode/upgraded sage more or something above all sage modes , why ? Look at his eyes , there is no change !  Frog sage gives eyes of frog , Snake sage gives horns/eyes of snakes , we can see this in naruto and kabuto , but not in hashirama... If he  had slug sage... he should have some animal trait



how is there no different in his eyes?
Chapter 63

look at the 3rd panel, his eyes are black. Then look at the 6th panel, they have changed
that's so clear. 

and since the slug's eyes are kinda rounded it's only makes since for Hashi's eyes to be
like that!


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 648 Prediction*:   Final Resolution
> 
> Once in despair at losing, after feeling Naruto's heart, the Alliance has regained their will to fight.   Naruto approaches Sasuke and together they began attacking the tree itself, with little results.  Obito comments that they will not succeed.
> 
> Karin approaches Shikamaru and helps him to recover his chakra, *and a revelation comes to him how to defeat the Juubi and stop the Infinite Tsukiyomi.*



I can see it.
The Shikawank knows no bound.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2013)

sasuke uses CS


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 23, 2013)

for keeping an eye on his twitter feed.

Manga Raw


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> [sp]*cracks Knuckles for prediction time*
> 
> Chapter: 648: The Plan
> Sasuke speaks to juugo
> ...



Even as a Sasutard, it would to wanky for me. 
Especially the over-the-top praises. It's the number one thing I hate in the Naruto manga (on par with Naruto's TNJ). Just show us the prowess and don't use cheap writting  tricks.
That's what make me love Taka, they weren't licking Sasuke ass 24/7. They were able to disagree with him or even criticize him. Something Nardo's  brainless zombie followers are lacking.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> for keeping an eye on his twitter feed.
> 
> Manga Raw


kakashi? hmmmmmm


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep.

Kakashi comes back with new eye power.

As his power is linked to Obito's sharigan, Kakashi's own sharingan evolved when Obito became the Juubi jinchuuriki.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

it would be interesting


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kakashi comes back with new eye power.
> 
> As his power is linked to Obito's sharigan, Kakashi's own sharingan evolved when Obito became the Juubi jinchuuriki.



Well seen!

But kakashi saving the day would be another troll since we can finally hope a usefull move from NaruSasu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

well considering that Kishi must bring everybody in before NaruSasu really work, and that Kakashi will need to have nature energy to be able to hurt Obito, it makes sense


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2013)

I still think kakashi will tnj obito and not  fight him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Elia said:


> how is there no different in his eyes?
> His legs are hidden behind Oonokis jinton cube.
> 
> look at the 3rd panel, his eyes are black. Then look at the 6th panel, they have changed
> ...



I dont see any difference.... only a closer angle on the eye , its the same eye....



Addy said:


> I think only hashirama can use his wood sage moof because every jutsu used by him in that sage mode is wood based so I don't think it is slug mode. no slug quality at all.



its not a wood sage mode.... Senpō: Myōjinmon its a sealing jutsu /restrain jutsu and NOT a wood release jutsu....



Golden Circle said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kakashi comes back with new eye power.
> 
> As his power is linked to Obito's sharigan, Kakashi's own sharingan evolved when Obito became the Juubi jinchuuriki.



Why would kakashi gain power , they have the same eye , but obito eye dint get an upgrade power in eyes or any form of jutsu cast by the eye....


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2013)

I think that Kakashi is in Obito's brain. I said it before semi-seriously but I'm starting to belief that the weird dimension is connected to his mind. From a plot point of view the only suitable explanation for his absence ( that wouldn't stink of bad writing) is if he discovered something of significance in that world. You could argue that he injured/out of chakra however that it'd be apparent that the circumstances was there to keep him off the battlefield. 

This chapter will focus on Naruto and Sasuke doing significant damage to the tree, leading the way for the following chapters to focus on the rest of the alliance doing their part to bring it down.


----------



## mrsaphen (Sep 23, 2013)

Addy said:


> I still think kakashi will tnj obito and not  fight him.



Kakashi stopped trying to tnj Obito and said his future is death. So... NO, Kakashi isn't the one who is going to tnj him.


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2013)

Addy said:


> I still think kakashi will tnj obito and not  fight him.



Obito is Naruto 2.0. 
Naruto will TNJ him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

zuul said:


> Obito *was* Naruto 2.0.
> Naruto will TNJ him.



FIX

Naruto did grow up , Obito is still a brat with many other problems


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I think that Kakashi is in Obito's brain. I said it before semi-seriously but I'm starting to belief that the weird dimension is connected to his mind. From a plot point of view the only suitable explanation for his absence ( that wouldn't stink of bad writing) is if he discovered something of significance in that world. You could argue that he injured/out of chakra however that it'd be apparent that the circumstances was there to keep him off the battlefield.
> 
> This chapter will focus on Naruto and Sasuke doing significant damage to the tree, leading the way for the following chapters to focus on the rest of the alliance doing their part to bring it down.


this makes sense...


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> FIX
> 
> Naruto did grow up , Obito is still a brat with many other problems



Agree.

Obito is Naruto 2.0 who turned bad, that's why it belongs to Naruto to show him the right path.

I hate TNJ but this one I can semi accept it. More than Nagato's TNJ at least.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2013)

kakashi blooms from the flower


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

zuul said:


> Agree.
> 
> Obito is Naruto 2.0 who turned bad, that's why it belongs to Naruto to show him the right path.
> 
> I hate TNJ but this one I can semi accept it. More than Nagato's TNJ at least.



Naruto should torture obito for the shit that happen..... but we all know its going to be tnj , i only hope kakashi will keep his promise of " your future is death" and stab him to death after TNJ


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Sep 23, 2013)

Curious to see how Sasuke and Naruto avoid the chakra sucking branches since turning on there chakra megazords just make them huge targets.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Curious to see how Sasuke and Naruto avoid the chakra sucking branches since turning on there chakra megazords just make them huge targets.


well, maybe it will be the same thing that stopped Hashirama from making Kurama sleep right away when Madara made him wear the susanoo...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Curious to see how Sasuke and Naruto avoid the chakra sucking branches since turning on there chakra megazords just make them huge targets.



I think Kishi should let them use Range attacks , and some panels with roots comeing to attack them , both destroying the roots and the alliance and kage's keep defending naruto and sauske from the roots while they use range attacks



Jeαnne said:


> well, maybe it will be the same thing that stopped Hashirama from making Kurama sleep right away when Madara made him wear the susanoo...



But the roots already sucked madara susanoo so susanoo is a target just like any other chakra thing


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I think Kishi should let them use Range attacks , and some panels with roots comeing to attack them , both destroying the roots and the alliance and kage's keep defending naruto and sauske from the roots while they use range attacks
> 
> 
> 
> But the roots already sucked madara susanoo so susanoo is a target just like any other chakra thing


i was waiting for someone to say this 

the thing is maybe susanoo+kyuubi =/= kyuubi or susanoo alone

Kishi could find an excuse good enough


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2013)

i just want two things:

1- anyone from team rochimaru.
2- kakashi.


then my day will be awesome 

itachi wank is also great


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i was waiting for someone to say this
> 
> the thing is maybe susanoo+kyuubi =/= kyuubi or susanoo alone
> 
> *Kishi could find an excuse good enough*



Oh you mean BS no jutsu , ass pull explination and plohole 

I see.... yeah kishi could pull that


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Oh you mean BS no jutsu , ass pull explination and plohole
> 
> I see.... yeah kishi could pull that


depending on how he explains this it would make sense 

its only asspull until he comes up with an explanation that can be good enough, i wouldnt put it past kishi. It would also give them a good excuse to merge.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> depending on how he explains this it would make sense
> 
> *its only asspull until he comes up with an explanation that can be good enough*, i wouldnt put it past kishi. It would also give them a good excuse to merge.



and that happen like 6-7 times when he really did find a good explination for something important in the manga

i expect explination like "kakashi rampage"  

Those are the things that kishi loves


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 23, 2013)

Kakashi really does need to come back but I have a bad feeling Kishi has used him up as a plot device to make Tobito "work" and now he won't need him anymore. Kakashi might appear at the very end but that's about it.

Maybe we'll get lucky and he appears this week though. It really doesn't make sense that he isn't around.


----------



## handsock (Sep 23, 2013)

Spoiler: Orochimaru needs to fight, it's been way way too long.....Edo tensei doesn't count.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 23, 2013)

handsock said:


> Spoiler: Orochimaru needs to fight, it's been way way too long.....Edo tensei doesn't count.



since he absorbed Kabuto sage mode chakra and have zetsu as body, i wonder if he can now turn in to sage mode.


----------



## Abz (Sep 23, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> since he absorbed Kabuto sage mode chakra and have zetsu as body, i wonder if he can now turn in to sage mode.



won't be surprised to be honest 

it makes too much sense not to...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I dont see any difference.


[sp=How about now?]

[/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 23, 2013)

Elia said:


> how is there no different in his eyes?
> 1
> 
> look at the 3rd panel, his eyes are black. Then look at the 6th panel, they have changed
> ...



...Except Katsuya's eyes don't seem to have a pupil. They're just round greyish blobs in every panel I can find. If anything, that page just trashes your own theory because Hashirama's eyes get_ less _slug-like in SM. 

Hashirama's eyes in SM just match the marking on his forehead. I can't believe you're arguing that because his eyeballs are round, it's a slug SM.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ...Except Katsuya's eyes don't seem to have a pupil. They're just round greyish blobs in every panel I can find. If anything, that page just trashes your own theory because Hashirama's eyes get_ less _slug-like in SM.
> 
> Hashirama's eyes in SM just match the marking on his forehead. I can't believe you're arguing that because his eyeballs are round, it's a slug SM.



you do realize there are 3 places for learning SM, don't you? 

Naruto's eyes in SM is like - - just as the frogs! 
Kabuto's eyes in SM like ! ! (I couldn't find better one lol) just like the snakes. 

even though it's ridiculously obvious that's there is only one place left, and Hashi's eyes are not
like those mentioned before, but the slug's eyes are really close (at least) to that of Hashi's. 
NARUTO#647

but, oh, well. Never-mind it's not important anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2013)

Here are the color pages from 638 showing Hashirama's eyes in Sage Mode:


*Spoiler*: __ 








It seems his pupils don't change so much as in those flashback pages did.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 23, 2013)

I predict Kankuro


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> [sp=How about now?]
> 
> [/sp]



Edo tensei , art fuckup....



Elia said:


> *you do realize there are 3 places for learning SM, don't you? *
> 
> Naruto's eyes in SM is like - - just as the frogs!
> Kabuto's eyes in SM like ! ! (I couldn't find better one lol) just like the snakes.
> ...





No nobody said that , kabuto said that shikkotsurin is equaly famous as the other 2 places

Until i see slug sage mode....  i don't belive it

Why ?

Tsunade din't used it and sakura is useless....



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Here are the color pages from 638 showing Hashirama's eyes in Sage Mode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So i was right....art fuck up


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Here are the color pages from 638 showing Hashirama's eyes in Sage Mode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You mean the non-canon coloring? 


Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Edo tensei , art fuckup....


Find the zombie.  Go on. I'll wait.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> You mean the non-canon coloring?



It looks pretty canon to me, the colors used are remarkably similar to the ones Kishimoto uses in color pages. It was done in the week of Shueisha's anniversary and SJA announced the color pages in advance for the Big 3 back then. 

Before I thought too that they were non-canon (besides Obito's new color design as Juubi Jin, the chakra arms and Hashirama's SM were the same as Naruto's) but time passed, no one denied these so I settled on that they were official.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 23, 2013)

Elia said:


> you do realize there are 3 places for learning SM, don't you?
> 
> Naruto's eyes in SM is like - - just as the frogs!
> Kabuto's eyes in SM like ! ! (I couldn't find better one lol) just like the snakes.
> ...



I know there are three, but why are you jumping to such ridiculous conclusions? Maybe there isn't a slug sage mode user. It's not a shocking concept. 

And they are both round. Everyone has round eyeballs (although Katsuyu doesn't even have eyes so detailed because she has no visible eyeballs and you think she does; the pic you showed is nothing like Hashi's eyes). Are they all slug sages?

Given what we know about Hashi, it's significantly more likely it is a natural mode for him and not tied to any animal. After all, his SM "summon" was the 1000-handed god, not a giant animal. That alone should be proof enough.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2013)

It shouldn't be proof enough, how Harashima attained SM is an unknown.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2013)

If kakashi comes back I think it will to twke a hit for naruto he said he was narutos shield plus it would be funny every times he tries to kill someone another person jumps in.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It looks pretty canon to me, the colors used are remarkably similar to the ones Kishimoto uses in color pages. It was done in the week of Shueisha's anniversary and SJA announced the color pages in advance for the Big 3 back then.


I'm perfectly aware of their circumstances, but they were still colored by the digital team. It's as canon as the anime.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Sep 23, 2013)

This will happen:


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2013)

if Tsunade pull a new power out of her ass it will be hilarious


----------



## Abz (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Tsunade pull a new power out of her ass it will be hilarious



gives kakashi all the more reason to do so as well ...



...


----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> since he absorbed Kabuto sage mode chakra and have zetsu as body, i wonder if he can now turn in to sage mode.



Sure I'd like to see him fight again, but I really want to see what he'll barf up next.   

BLEUUUUU!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'm perfectly aware of their circumstances, but they were still colored by the digital team. It's as canon as the anime.



Still, Kishimoto must have approved their choices of colors for his characters before they did this. 

But that's fine, I'm all for waiting for another color spread/pages and see if the same colors are used. But for now, this is what we have.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Still, Kishimoto must have approved their choices of colors for his characters before they did this.



Like the color of Itachi's Susanoo when originally shown in the anime?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 24, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Still, Kishimoto must have approved their choices of colors for his characters before they did this.
> 
> But that's fine, I'm all for waiting for another color spread/pages and see if the same colors are used. But for now, this is what we have.



If I'm not mistaken the chakra was supposed to be in yellow, but the anime made it blue. 
B's tattoos are black, but in the anime they are blue. 

..etc


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2013)

We should at least see a bit of how Madara plans to use that black rod to gain Hashirama's Senjutsu while the others go for the Shinju and Obito.



Klue said:


> Like the color of Itachi's Susanoo when originally shown in the anime?



That can be a good example. Although in volume 58's cover he made it more of yellow/golden. 



Elia said:


> If I'm not mistaken the chakra was supposed to be in yellow, but the anime made it blue.
> B's tattoos are black, but in the anime they are blue.
> 
> ..etc



I am sure the chakra change thing in the anime is true. Haven't paid attention to Bee's tattoos.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That can be a good example. Although in volume 58's cover he made it more of yellow/golden.



It's not a good example.

Itachi's Susanoo was colored red in the anime, originally.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 24, 2013)

Kakashi escapes Kamui
Kakashi bends Obito over and spanks him
CALL ME MASTER CALL ME MASTER
Obito cry start pain
MASTER MASTER MASTER
Kakashi does some more stuff to Obito
It's too lewd to mention
Chapter end.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 24, 2013)

Elia said:


> If I'm not mistaken the chakra was supposed to be in yellow, but the anime made it blue.
> B's tattoos are black, but in the anime they are blue.
> 
> ..etc



If chakra color is yellow, i think anime will just look like dragon ball Z


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It shouldn't be proof enough,* how Harashima attained SM is an unknown*.



I also wonder how , who would school the god of shinobi ? mystery....



PikaCheeka said:


> I know there are three, but why are you jumping to such ridiculous conclusions? Maybe there isn't a slug sage mode user. It's not a shocking concept.
> 
> And they are both round. Everyone has round eyeballs (although Katsuyu doesn't even have eyes so detailed because she has no visible eyeballs and you think she does; the pic you showed is nothing like Hashi's eyes). Are they all slug sages?
> 
> Given what we know about Hashi, it's significantly more likely it is a natural mode for him and not tied to any animal.* After all, his SM "summon" was the 1000-handed god, not a giant animal. That alone should be proof enough*.



True but that is not a summon , in fact hashi summon is.... Summoning: Rashōmon


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 24, 2013)

Abz said:


> his arrival has been held off and hyped more than either the kages or oro...who we saw last chapter......


It has not been at all.

There is literally zero "hype" for him coming back to the fight.


----------



## Abz (Sep 24, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> It has not been at all.
> 
> There is literally zero "hype" for him coming back to the fight.
> 
> ...



Fan hype


----------



## Jad (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm disappointed in you guys. Your just like Kishi. Neglecting Team Gai in your predictions.

I think though someone hit the nail on the head for their prediction.

This chapter is all about Naruto and Sasuke (BOO!!!). Next chapter MIGHT show the Alliance. Although I would hate if they weren't shown this chapter. By Alliance, you know who I mean.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Jad said:


> I'm disappointed in you guys. Your just like Kishi.* Neglecting Team Gai in your predictions.*
> 
> I think though someone hit the nail on the head for their prediction.
> 
> This chapter is all about Naruto and Sasuke (BOO!!!). Next chapter MIGHT show the Alliance. Although I would hate if they weren't shown this chapter. By Alliance, you know who I mean.



I personaly pedicted 8 gate against the god tree cuz its taijutsu move and the tree can suck that....

But i don't know when the hell will kishi show us the 8 gate.....

Many chapters have already passed from that foreshadow when gai said he will use the 8 gates againts the 5 bijuudama's ...but naruto entered BM and redirect them with his awesome speed that is now nerfed so much


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke are going for another Rasengan and Enton combined attack


----------



## ch1p (Sep 24, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> It has not been at all.
> 
> There is literally zero "hype" for him coming back to the fight.



I agree. Kakashi's opportunity to arrive came and went. I waited him to show up on a handful of chapters but he didn't.

There is no reason for Kakashi to arrive with the kages, although I could see it happening.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 24, 2013)

We're probably getting another chapter with another combo attack from Sasuke and Naruto. How exciting. 

Hopefully Sasuke uses PS. Really want to see it. He's only one step away from it, so hopefully we see it soon.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Sep 24, 2013)

-I still stand by my prediction that there will be an appearance by Kami Asuma and Kami Shikaku playing shogi whilst Shikamaru is wavering between the living and the dead. They will likely say something about how they both entrusted him with important tasks so it's not his time to die yet.
-Some dialogue between Naruto and Sasuke as they prepare to attack which will make us question the Sauce's motivation for the 2738303037th time.
-Something with the Gokages and Oro that really hasn't much immediate impact.
-Pissed off Hiruzen makes a move.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> We're probably getting another chapter with another combo attack from Sasuke and Naruto. How exciting.
> 
> *Hopefully Sasuke uses PS.* Really want to see it. He's only one step away from it, so hopefully we see it soon.



I'd prefer a "Susanoo Sage Mode" (Pnj allows it).

Even better: a "Susanoo-Kyuubi Sage Mode duo" between Naruto and Sauce, fodderizing Madara's PS-Kyuubi mode.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Did any of you guys saw the spoilers on the other forums ?

I think they are fake  but they are fun 


サスケと一緒に邁進ナルト
サスケは足で決勝須佐能乎を入力し�� �ください
アライアンス忍は闘志と歓声を取り�� �している
大蛇丸は、蒜山は全盛期時代に戻り�� �なります
大蛇丸タッチ港と港の腕は再生する
マダラと柱間の衝突、マダラは	輪廻眼 を使用しています
うちはオビトはナルトのサスケとの�� �み合わせた攻撃によって負傷してい� ��。
うちはオビト彼の手の終わりに尾獣�� �弾を充電しながら、火の国を破壊す� ��ことについて何かを教えてください 。

Naruto push forward along with Sasuke
Sasuke enter legged Final Sussano
The Alliance shinobi are regaining fighting spirit and cheer
Orochimaru makes Hiruzen return to his prime age
Orochimaru touches Minato and Minato's arm regenerates
Hashirama clashes with Madara, Madara uses Rinnengan 
Obito is wounded by Naruto's and Sasuke's combined attack.
Obito tell something about destroying fire country while charging tailed beast bomb at end of his hand.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, that a fake. Not only because it got so many fan-theories in it, but @manga_panda's twitter said that Kakashi is gonna do something.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, that a fake. Not only because it got so many fan-theories in it,* but @manga_panda's twitter said that Kakashi is gonna do something.*



This ?

 Manga Raw

I doubt that


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, that a fake. Not only because it got so many fan-theories in it, but @manga_panda's twitter said that Kakashi is gonna do something.



Just because they posted a picture doesn't mean it'll necessarily mean it'll be Kakashi's return.

Although if it was true, do they actually get the chapter that much earlier than us? There'd be spoilers by now no?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 24, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, that a fake. Not only because it got so many fan-theories in it, but @manga_panda's twitter said that Kakashi is gonna do something.



Yea that really doesn't mean anything. MP wouldn't even have the chapter at the time they posted that pic.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Did any of you guys saw the spoilers on the other forums ?
> 
> I think they are fake  but they are fun
> 
> ...




Oh how I wished this were true! I wanna see the fire country 

And why was the Konoha so empty anyway?  Are people hiding indoors...? 

Or did someone get to them?


----------



## Mateush (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> This ?
> 
> Manga Raw
> 
> I doubt that



I hope Kakashi Edo Tensei'd himself 

Or he got help from his nin dogs.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Oh how I wished this were true! I wanna see the fire country
> 
> And why was the Konoha so empty anyway?  Are people hiding indoors...?
> 
> Or did someone get to them?



well konoha is empety becuase they all had to go to war.......

normal people are leaving their normal lifes its not like they would be told about this and make thm panic

even if someone got to them.... its lame i want the death of known characters not fodders



Mateush said:


> I hope Kakashi Edo Tensei'd himself
> 
> Or *he got help from his nin dogs*.



nin dogs in kamui world  i would die laughing


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Orochimaru makes Hiruzen return to his prime age



*MAKE IT HAPPEN! ​*


----------



## Sifus (Sep 24, 2013)

Shouldn't Kakashi be able to reverse summon out of the dimension using the ninja dogs?


----------



## Mateush (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> if kishi does this he fucks up... that would mean minato could have FTG out of kamui and own obito badly ( when obito attacked konoha )
> 
> The plothole would be huge



It would be more stupid if Minato let himself be sucked in, since it was his first experience with kamui.


----------



## Rai (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> This ?
> 
> Manga Raw
> 
> I doubt that



CS Kakashi 

Everyone will able to use CS!!


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2013)

so fake spoiler says that oro is jesus?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> so fake spoiler says that oro is jesus?


he fits more the devil role, you know


----------



## Azula (Sep 24, 2013)

> Orochimaru makes Hiruzen return to his prime age
> Orochimaru touches Minato and Minato's arm regenerates



minato's right hand+hiruzen prime, war over in under 15 minutes ck


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 24, 2013)

I just hope something meaningful actually happens and the cycle of attacking and countering between Naruto and Obito is broken.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL I doubt they would say "prime age" in the spoiler.  

I wish it did happen though.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> minato's right hand+hiruzen prime, war over in under 15 minutes ck



bonus: he summons itachi too ck


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 24, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke gonna climb that tree without mercy. Obito gonna keep smacking them down but as a team they will keep pushing up and up...then Sasuke will use Perfect Susanoo and toss Kurama to the top...

Obito will smack him down...then Naruto will revert to Human Form...and with gaining an insane control of Natural energy....he will use it to propel his body and gain his own form of flight...

He will fly past Obito then dive right back down with a Rasengan as big as a complete Chibaku Tensei.

Chapter will end with a zoomed out view of the Battlefield...with the marked..."*Lunar Rasengan*!"

I just got you hyped as fuck.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> bonus: he summons itachi too ck



Who breaks Tiger Mizuki out of prison and koto him to join the alliance. ck

But seriously no matter how hard I want this chapter to be epic. I have the horrible feeling kishi is going to play homage to Team 7 learning how to tree climb >_<


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> so fake spoiler says that oro is jesus?



its his edos and oro can control the hokages with the exception of hashirama 



Jak N Blak said:


> Naruto and Sasuke gonna climb that tree without mercy. Obito gonna keep smacking them down but as a team they will keep pushing up and up...then Sasuke will use Perfect Susanoo and toss Kurama to the top...
> 
> Obito will smack him down...then Naruto will revert to Human Form...and with gaining an insane control of Natural energy....he will use it to propel his body and gain his own form of flight...
> 
> ...



NO the tree is to damn high and obito is on the ground both will attack obito and the roots they get in the way

climb that tree = roots are going to suck your brains out


I hope kishi uses some logic in this and uses long range attacks and 8 gate gai and everyone dodgeing roots


----------



## rac585 (Sep 24, 2013)

i heard after fixing up his edos oro summons edo jiraiya and fuses with him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> But seriously no matter how hard I want this chapter to be epic. I have the horrible feeling kishi is going to play homage to Team 7 learning how to tree climb >_<



and ends with a fail attack ck


----------



## Abz (Sep 24, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> But seriously no matter how hard I want this chapter to be epic. I have the horrible feeling kishi is going to play homage to Team 7 learning how to tree climb >_<



god...if he does that...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 24, 2013)

He's going to isn't he.

Susanoo grabs a falling Kurama by the foot while standing upside-down: *CONFIRMED.*


----------



## Abz (Sep 24, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> He's going to isn't he.
> 
> Susanoo grabs a falling Kurama by the foot while standing upside-down: *CONFIRMED.*



oh shit 

but the hilarity of it...


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2013)

they will try to climb, and fail

i bet that they will take this battle to the skies , shit will look like something out of gundam


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2013)

seriously, if it is a fucking reversal of the climbing tree thingy with naruto holding sasuke's leg and then we get into more yaoiness with how naruto is holding sasuke from falling and........  

i want awesome shit already


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

People are still hoping to see 8 gates Gai?


----------



## whitecrowz (Sep 24, 2013)

If they climb up the tree it'll be just like part 1 again


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> they will try to climb, and fail
> 
> i bet that they will take this battle to the skies , shit will look like something out of gundam



sasuke rides naruto


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 24, 2013)

Abz said:


> god...if he does that...



With the pacing of this manga so far. Foreshadows I can see it happening. And wow. I never thought of the possibility of Susano-o holding kyuubi upside down by it legs aswell. Lol On second thought that might be worth while seeing. lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 24, 2013)

that gabe pic had me laughing


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd love nothing more than if Orochimaru were to actually fix Minato's arm and somehow restore the Third Hokage to the prime of his strength and abilities.

I know it might seem awkward to bring him up now, but don't forget about Yamato, people. Kishi most definitely has something planned for him. He won't just up and be forgotten no matter how much Kishi wants us to think that he has been. Who knows, even Kabuto may also have a change of heart and eventually participate in this battle.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Did any of you guys saw the spoilers on the other forums ?
> 
> I think they are fake  but they are fun
> 
> ...



Wait to good to be true.


----------



## Abz (Sep 24, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> With the pacing of this manga so far. Foreshadows I can see it happening. And wow. *I never thought of the possibility of Susano-o holding kyuubi upside down by it legs aswell*. Lol On second thought that might be worth while seeing. lol






*Spoiler*: __ 





eheheheheheheheheh 

Kurama and susanoo kiss just imagine that


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2013)

if kishi is making the reverse path they will kiss again at the end of the manga


----------



## Awaria (Sep 24, 2013)

'Jack and the Beanstalk'?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> People are still hoping to see 8 gates Gai?



>implying 8 gates will not happen


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Tree climbing nostalgia actually sounds nice


----------



## kingcools (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope, tree climbinb nostalgia sounds fucking horribad, ENOUGH WITH THE FLASHBACKS/PARALLELS FFS


----------



## CA182 (Sep 24, 2013)

I predict the flower bud fully opens to reveal Yamato's face. 

Seriously though, I get the horrible feeling Naruto is gonna eat the fruit/bud thing. 
Like his great x1000 grandmother.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 24, 2013)

Sakura will eat the fruit to stop being useless;  just like Kaguya did 1000 years ago when she realized she was only useful in the kitchen.


----------



## Abz (Sep 24, 2013)

why do i feel like it will be a nostalgic battle...like when naruto and sasuke taking on zabuza......only to get saved by kakashi


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 24, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Sakura will eat the fruit to stop being useless;  just like Kaguya did 1000 years ago when she realized she was only useful in the kitchen.



but sakura has already been confirmed = kyuubi sage Mode naruto, why else do you think we got that whole panel of "finally I can fight alongside them" clearly sakura does not need the fruit in order to stalemate juubi jin obito and God tree.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 24, 2013)

@sifus

then Sakura will be the cause of 99% of deaths in the narutoverse just like Kaguya


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 24, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> He's going to isn't he.
> 
> Susanoo grabs a falling Kurama by the foot while standing upside-down: *CONFIRMED.*



That's so horrible in so many ways.


----------



## Saru (Sep 24, 2013)

Abz said:


> why do i feel like it will be a nostalgic battle...like when naruto and sasuke taking on zabuza......only to get saved by kakashi



heck yes

Kakashi would complete the Part 1 character fapping reunion


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Sakura will eat the fruit to stop being useless;  just like Kaguya did 1000 years ago when she realized she was only useful in the kitchen.



I approve, time to make sakura relevant.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2013)

The fruit will probably be eaten by either naruto or madara. The fruit could give madara enough chakra to cast the genjutsu on the moon without the juubi


----------



## Sifus (Sep 24, 2013)

Madara and Naruto are OP enough as it is

Oro will eat it and become FV


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 24, 2013)

I predict Rookie action, minus Shikamaru, whom will be in the hands of Karin!


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

They'll sit at a table and cut the fruit in perfectly equal slices for everyone with a butter knife.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> I predict Rookie action, minus Shikamaru, whom will be in the hands of Karin!



Why would Karin even bother to heal him?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2013)

Sakura is goona troll all of us by eating the fruit, calling it now.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Sep 24, 2013)

Sata- I mean Orochimaru will talk Sasuke into eating the forbidden fruit. And then...you know...become him.


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 24, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Why would Karin even bother to heal him?



It was foreshadow by Suigetsu........plus if not then she'll jump Sasuke for sure.


----------



## Gino (Sep 24, 2013)

What's going on with the chapter.....


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> It was foreshadow by Suigetsu........plus if not then she'll jump Sasuke for sure.



Foreshadowed? When? Link plz


----------



## Xeros (Sep 24, 2013)

Kakashi will come out of the kamui dimension, I'm sure of it.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the theme of this chapter is gunna be jack and the giant beanstalk.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 24, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru's sage mode and I hope color pages next week.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 24, 2013)

Lunar Rasengan must happen.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 24, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Final Rasengan must happen.



Fixed for accuracy. 

Naruto takes the true form of the Rasengan.


----------



## Nic (Sep 24, 2013)

I predict Hinata dies.


----------



## Cord (Sep 24, 2013)

For a second there, I thought I was reading the Telegrams convo thread. @_@

. . .

Anyway, I look forward to what the team 7 duo will do against Jubito and the idea of Sasuke finally kicking ass has a ring of delight to it. Hope Kishi won't disappoint this time. 

Chapter should be out in a few hours right?


----------



## Rose (Sep 24, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> It'd be really extremely exaggerating from kishi if he did this last NarutoXsasuke wank for nothing.
> 
> Next chapter must show us a real great move from dem, a move that really does something to the tree or/and Obito.
> 
> ...


Its this one. I just feel it!

That or the Sakura one.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> Naruto takes the true form of the Rasengan.



Final Technique of the series.

Too soon.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 24, 2013)

Nic said:


> I predict Hinata dies.



NaruHina fans world wide kill themselves


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 24, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lunar Rasengan must happen.



Yes! I've been expecting this for quite some time now. Naruto will most definitely use some kind of Rasengan on the size of a gigantic meteor or the moon itself.



Nic said:


> I predict Hinata dies.



Apologize. If you do so now we can forget this whole thing ever happened.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope it features more madara


----------



## Xeros (Sep 24, 2013)

Nic said:


> I predict Hinata dies.



Shitstorms, Hinata's talk with Naruto after Neji's death, all that for nothing .

and no more NaruHina ..........


----------



## navy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hinata is useless.But she will end up with Naruto so I predict she does something useful.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 24, 2013)

Hinata will actually prove that, likely with power she gets from Naruto, she possesses the talent and skill to close Obito's Tenketsu. It will be a monumental feat for the Hyuga Clan by its future leader. Their fighting techniques/style will be the only other thing besides Sage Mode capable of causing harm or damage to the Juubi Jinchuuruki.

Cue the meltdowns.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 24, 2013)

I predict tree climbing.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 24, 2013)

*Chapter 648 Prediction*

Hinata: Hey....you, you!

Obito: What is it, little girl?

Hinata: I'll be your wife....just stop hurting everyone, stop...

Obito:  My beautiful, I declare you my wife from now on.....I'll stop the Juubi..forget about rin.

Naruto (thinking) : 

*After Obito stops the Juubi, the rest of the SA is relieved*

Obito: Let's go home....

Sasuke: Well, that was quite fast...

Kiba: The hell with it...

Shino: ....

Shikamaru: !?

Sakura: Wow, Hinata you are a true heroin, you are better than I thought! Better than me, I am suprised!

Madara: *Rape Mode activated* Hashirama lets go to dinner.

Hashirama: Good idea, I'd like to stay in this world a bit longer.

Orochimaru: No, sorry but you are Edo Tensei, desummon..

*Edo Tensei are gone*

Orochimaru: (Now it's time for MY plan)

*summons Hidan Edo Tensei*

Hidan: It's been a while...


End of Chapter 648 Prediction.

summary: hinata proves herself useful and saves the day, end.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 24, 2013)

Obito's penis was actually crushed during the Kakashi Gaiden, and the Zetsu body that became his own also doesn't pack the right tools to get the job done. Hinata deserves a real man. She deserves m... I mean, she deserves Naruto.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 24, 2013)

What if Sakura dies?


----------



## gaiver (Sep 24, 2013)

nostalgia from team 7, and hopefully some more thought bubbles from oro so we can see what he is up to


----------



## Karasu (Sep 24, 2013)

I predict Lee gets MESSED up! 

His drunkin rant alone destroys the remaining opposition forces, and makes both Madara's and Obito's ears bleed.  They hold one another weeping and sobbing like little girls. Lee rolls his eyes, yawns, bitch slaps Madara and shanks Obito (killing both instantly of course).  He proceeds to open the 8th gate for shits and giggles, whips it out, and pisses all over that "stupid fucking weed" blocking his view of the moon - killing it dead, dead, dead!  Tsunade arrives and Lee says "damn!" He motorboats her; Tsunade blushes and appoints him Hokage.  His face goes up on the wall above the village.  The manga closes with Naruto and Sasuke arguing over who Lee stole the idea of motorboating Tsunade from.  The End!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 24, 2013)

Nic said:


> I predict Hinata dies.



Suppose anything is possible. Doubt it though. Kishi has been alternating between Naruto/Hinata and Naruto/Sakura since the beginning. To kill off one or the other would lose half the fanbase. Kishi needs to keep the pairing tards happy and "possibly" answer the pairing question at the end of the manga. Its all about money and he needs to keep his fanbase intact.
Who knows...Sasuke did say he doesnt like loud/noisy people and who are the quiet girls in this manga? But leaving that speculation to the pairing experts.
Expect the war to enter a new phase with a few twists thrown in. Depends on what Kishi does with Madara and reveals his true intentions/goals.


----------



## EnergySage (Sep 24, 2013)

5 Kage arrive. Orochimaru has one last Edo Tensei to reveal...... Jiraiya....... He took the DNA a long time ago, when Jiraiya tried to force him to come back to the village. Neo Sannin + OG Sannin team up, and we see what made them legendary.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 24, 2013)

Cant really tell what's happening in the spoilers. Naruto and Sasuke are doing some sort of combined attack and the alliance looks really motivated.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 24, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> What if Sakura dies?



Chances of that are less than 1%


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 24, 2013)

So Kages arrive.

Confirmed for shit chapter.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 24, 2013)

Why does Hashi have a Kyuubi cloak?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2013)

Hashirama's had a Kyuubi cloak before this chapter. 

And the Kages arriving is no surprise, I am surprised they took this long though. You'd think Namek would have been blown up by now.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 24, 2013)

What the fuck are the Gokage suppose to do? They're just barely above fodder level.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Sep 24, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> What the fuck are the Gokage suppose to do? They're just barely above fodder level.



Onoki is useful, at least.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 24, 2013)

Did Hashi have a flashback this chapter? 


I wish the Kage would just die.


----------



## KevKev (Sep 24, 2013)

Jinton GG 


Oohnoki


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 24, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> So Kages arrive.
> 
> Confirmed for shit chapter.



Pretty much



			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Hashirama's had a Kyuubi cloak before this chapter.


Has he? I guess my memory sucks then.


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2013)

kages are here finally, looks like they appear at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 24, 2013)

People still be standing around and shit? Indecision kills!


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Sep 25, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> People still be standing around and shit? Indecision kills!



What we don't see from that scan is Hiruzen solo'ing the Juubi tree in the background.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> So Kages arrive.
> 
> Confirmed for shit chapter.



Why is the end of the chapter their arrival? It isn't a good cliffhanger..we saw them coming last chapter. :/


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 25, 2013)

Gokage lost to a weaker enemy before. What are they gonna do this time that's any different?

Sigh. Nothing happens up until page 17, as usual.

Looks like I'll be looking at other anime series tonight. What a jolly big waste of time.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 25, 2013)

So I guess Hashirama's second talk-no-jutsu attempt?


Tobirama doesn't look amused.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Hashirama still taking charge?


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2013)

chapter seems like another fucking setup. why am I not fucking surprised?


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2013)

Great...the Gokage arrived....


----------



## auem (Sep 25, 2013)

so another chapter with 'bla,bla,bla..'...as expected...


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 25, 2013)

look at the Kages acting like they're gonna do something...didn't they get their shit pushed in by a guy who was just stretching his legs last time?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 25, 2013)

Lel. The Gokage will get chakra shrouds


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

theres a panel there i cant understand what shape is it,can someone figure it out?


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 25, 2013)

Inb4 asspull from the Gokage, seriously the ramen guy would be better than them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Why are they saying "Douka" over and over and over? I don't even know what that means.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't  read kanji but what I can make out is a whole lot of pleading. Also in that one panel it looks like hashi is bowing and and asking someone to please do something. Sorry i know this is kinda worthless but it's all I can do at my weak jpnese speaking level

Douka  is a way of making a request with the sense of "please" being emphasized.... 

Lol watch it turn out to be totes different when the real translation comes out


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I clearly cannot understand wtf is going on.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I love how u guys makes assumptions based on few panels


----------



## RikodouGai (Sep 25, 2013)

vered said:


> theres a panel there i cant understand what shape is it,can someone figure it out?



Looks like Hashirama bowing his head towards someone/thing.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh crap. The Gokage pose like douchebags again 

Why the hell are they still alive again? We already have the hokages, and the next generation alive already.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 25, 2013)

There is no assumption only the truth of the gokage being awful, bar Oonoki maybe.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2013)

I swear I wish Hashirama, Madara and especially the Kages were wiped out. Hashirama is basically a pep rally for the alliance, Madara is a wire with two cups at the end giving information about the past and everything going on while the Kages are basically fodder now. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

LilMissAnko said:


> I can't  read kanji but what I can make out is a whole lot of pleading. Also in that one panel it looks like hashi is bowing and and asking someone to please do something. Sorry i know this is kinda worthless but it's all I can do at my weak jpnese speaking level
> 
> Douka  is a way of making a request with the sense of "please" being emphasized....
> 
> Lol watch it turn out to be totes different when the real translation comes out



Spelt out in hiragana like that though? I've never seen it that way before.

Anyway if they are saying "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE" then Dear God.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

yea its someone bowing his head,but its Hashirama?it seems disconnected from the battlefield.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 25, 2013)

THEY ARE SUMMONING THE MEGAZORD!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

I want to know why Tobirama looks mad again. 



Is it Neji bowing? The rounded hair...


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 25, 2013)

Tobirama is mad cause he can't take the sheer stupidity of the alliance.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama still taking charge?



hashirama as hokage > naruto


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

perhaps someone died again?


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> I love how u guys makes assumptions based on few panels



Implying a few panels aren't enough to judge.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

seems like Naruto is going strong with his chakra,considering he also empowers the alliance.
perhaps the sage mode helps him somehow retain his BM for longer?


----------



## Sarry (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe madara took control of the flower? That's why Hashirama's in regret/desperation?


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Based on the chapter I assume that Madara takes Hashirama's Sage mode and ascends to god levels.  The alliance despairs and the Kages appear only to be instantly destroyed by Madara next chapter xD.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 25, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> I love how u guys makes assumptions based on few panels



Welcome to NF, where making assumptions is the norm and reading comprehension is not required.

In the spoiler panel it does look like Hashirama is having a flashback and there is some sort of parallel being made between something he went through and what Naruto is doing at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2013)

I am sure the one bowing there is Hashirama. It seems to be a small flashback of him plus it's him the one doing the speech.

I thought the Gokage would take more time in arriving.


----------



## Njaa (Sep 25, 2013)

The plot..why is she not moving???? 

This is fake karakura level sluggishness except every damn character is there and only 4-6 are actually doing something useful.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 25, 2013)

vered said:


> yea its someone bowing his head,but its Hashirama?it seems disconnected from the battlefield.


It looks like Hashi.


Big Bοss said:


> THEY ARE SUMMONING THE MEGAZORD!!



It's time.


----------



## Tony Starrk (Sep 25, 2013)

Njaa said:


> The plot..why is she not moving????
> 
> This is fake karakura level sluggishness except every damn character is there and only 4-6 are actually doing something useful.



Shonen = the fights are the plot.  At least a large part of them.  Also final epic climaxes tend to last a long time, especially in series that have running for near 15 years.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't see Kyuubi cloak around Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

vered said:


> perhaps someone died again?



Really, really doubt it. I don't think even Shikamaru will die.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Spelt out in hiragana like that though? I've never seen it that way before.
> 
> Anyway if they are saying "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE" then Dear God.



I'm so new to it I don't even know -___- 

Could also be the sound of whoever that is thumping their head on the floor ... Or maybe naruto's dub step heart beat


----------



## Karasu (Sep 25, 2013)

As far as I can tell, Hashirama is distraught.  He said "I'm glad they brought Twinkies back, but they somehow taste different." IDK...


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 25, 2013)

Sifus said:


> I don't see Kyuubi cloak around Sasuke.



*cloak* We sense great fail and jealousy in this person. No point in staying any longer *cloak*


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

Sifus said:


> I don't see Kyuubi cloak around Sasuke.



Its too close to his face to see if he has the cloak or not,however going by the fact that everyone else still has the cloak i highly doubt he lost it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

LilMissAnko said:


> I'm so new to it I don't even know -___-
> 
> Could also be the sound of whoever that is thumping their head on the floor ... *Or maybe naruto's dub step heart beat *



Why do I have a horrible feeling this is right?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 25, 2013)

The Gokage have arrived at the battle scene. So, do they have a plan or something cause if not then they only came to get raped again.


----------



## Azula (Sep 25, 2013)

the hashi with the kyuubi cloak is a clone, maybe madara successfully hijacked the real hashi and the clone is asking for help


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 25, 2013)

Sifus said:


> I don't see Kyuubi cloak around Sasuke.



It's probably still there.


----------



## Nat3senju (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, great, the five useless kages that couldn't even touch Madara's hair arrived to try to change the tide of the battle against Juubi and Obito, I'm sooooo hyped, now the alliance has a chance!

Fuck you Kishimoto, saving that for the last panel, can't even imagine how useless this week chapter must be.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 25, 2013)

oooh goodie, 5 useless worthless fodder are heeere. -_-....yaaaay.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> the hashi with the kyuubi cloak is a clone, maybe madara successfully hijacked the real hashi and the clone is asking for help



He could be asking for Madara for help anyway. 

IMO it's been obvious for a long time he is going to team up with him for a while.

But still, you'd think Madara agreeing would be the cliffhanger. Not another spread with the Hokage standing together. How many of these have we had now? Seven?

I also don't see his name anywhere...


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

vered said:


> Its too close to his face to see if he has the cloak or not,however going by the fact that everyone else still has the cloak i highly doubt he lost it.



Don't wither my hope


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2013)

"とうか"  is repeated over several times in that spoiler


----------



## Rai (Sep 25, 2013)

Hashi's crying because he "killed" his boyfriend.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 25, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Don't wither my hope


Quit your bitchin


----------



## Kazeshini (Sep 25, 2013)

Well that seem expected.


----------



## navy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kishi needs to hire a ghost writer.


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like no one on the battlefield gives a flying fuck that the gokage arrived.


----------



## SLB (Sep 25, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Hashi's crying because he "killed" his boyfriend.



Madara put up a good fight, I'm sure


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2013)

LilMissAnko said:


> I can't  read kanji but what I can make out is a whole lot of pleading. Also in that one panel it looks like hashi is bowing and and asking someone to please do something. Sorry i know this is kinda worthless but it's all I can do at my weak jpnese speaking level
> 
> Douka  is a way of making a request with the sense of "please" being emphasized....
> 
> Lol watch it turn out to be totes different when the real translation comes out



Maybe he's asking Tobirama to kill him. Or maybe he's asking Kishi not to troll him again like last chapter.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, no plot progression. Again.
I hate when they share the last pages of chapter.

Its Kishimoto style - introduce old characters when the new one (Hokages) werent shown with full power. Shit.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 25, 2013)

God forbid an author throws in character development and interrupts your shonen fights


----------



## navy (Sep 25, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> God forbid an author throws in character development and interrupts your shonen fights



What development? The fights have been meh as well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> Looks like no one on the battlefield gives a flying fuck that the gokage arrived.



That's how it should be because that's exactly how the audience feels.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's how it should be because that's exactly how the audience feels.



they only way they can be relevant is if they will get the cloak power-up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> God forbid an author throws in character development and interrupts your shonen fights



When was the last time we have had character development?

Just because there is no action in the chapter, it does not mean there is automatic character development.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> Looks like no one on the battlefield gives a flying fuck that the gokage arrived.





You're right.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm glad the gokage arrived. Naruto needs a bigger audience to praise him and witness the god he will become.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 25, 2013)

One of the Kages has to die. Come on Kishi.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

Kakashi tried getting out of Kamui world and died by running out of chakra.

It's the only reasonable explanation why he's absent.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, Kishimoto show a shitload chapters where Gokages was beaten, then he introduce Hokages, show two new jutsus (Suiton+Exploding ET from Tobirama, no new jutsus from Minato and Hiruzen) and introduce the Gokages again. What a writing!


----------



## thoughtful1 (Sep 25, 2013)

The spoilers say "the real dream!!" at the end there. wtf does that mean.


----------



## SLB (Sep 25, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> I'm glad the gokage arrived. Naruto needs a bigger audience to praise him and witness the god he will become.



A bunch of dead people and some villains. Not exactly a good audience. 

Nardo needs dat full house


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> One of the Kages has to die. Come on Kishi.



Save your words.It's too late.


----------



## azurelegance (Sep 25, 2013)

Why do I feel like Kishi's going to stall plot progression until it's Naruto's birthday (irl) -___-


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

thoughtful1 said:


> The spoilers say "the real dream!!" at the end there. wtf does that mean.



The real dream is to live on in Nardo's heart.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Kakashi tried getting out of Kamui world and died by running out of chakra.
> 
> It's the only reasonable explanation why he's absent.



I think it's more believable that he tried using Kamui and finally went blind, and thus can't get out now.

I know he's low on chakra, but he seemed like he could do it one more time before Obito left. Though, who knows.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2013)

thoughtful1 said:


> The spoilers say "the real dream!!" at the end there. wtf does that mean.



Probably the dream of all shinobi working together as one. Naruto represents the Senju and Sasuke the Uchiha. Hashirama's real dream is being realized by Naruto and Sasuke, the dream that shouldn't have been broken by Madara's actions.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> I'm glad the gokage arrived. Naruto needs a bigger audience to praise him and witness the god he will become.



Oh God Tree No!!!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> When was the last time we have had character development?
> 
> Just because there is no action in the chapter, it does not mean there is automatic character development.



Last chapter with Sasuke, Hashirama, pretty much the entire Alliance, as well as the main character Naruto. They all saw meaningful character development in my eyes.

Naruto's internal feelings and everything we saw that's been building up until now, and how that affected and clearly inspired the entire alliance, likely also including the likes of Orochimaru and Sasuke. We saw the Alliance clearly all lose faith in an entirely new way. They were open to Obito's vision for Infinite Tsukuyomi. Even Hahirama was starting to lose the ability to inspire them all, and was clearly losing control. Sasuke actually made a very positive step, even if we may not know his entire motivation, towards re-inspiring that Alliance, but he seemed to take note of the fact that real victory and any chance of raising the battle spirits of the Alliance  clearly rests with Naruto. Sasuke is starting to see the belief that the others have for Naruto, and he may just start to allow that belief in Naruto, like he had back during the Gaara fight when he begged Naruto to do whatever he could in his power to save Sakura, to start creeping back into his own thoughts.

There was huge character development last chapter.



Indomitable Idealist said:


> I'm glad the gokage arrived. Naruto needs a bigger audience to praise him and witness the god he will become.



I agree. Take the front row seats in the rollercoaster, because you're in for a wild ride.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 25, 2013)

Chapter 650 will be the end of the battle and Naruto vs. Sasuke for chapter 700.

I say Juggo & Onoki bite the dust.


----------



## Norngpinky (Sep 25, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Why do I feel like Kishi's going to stall plot progression until it's Naruto's birthday (irl) -___-



Oh no! Well, he did mention it being HIS birthday in the manga, so I guess there may be something big there. 



Can't make out the panel next to Sasuke and Naruto in the spoiler. It looks like someone's hair...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 25, 2013)

Is there any mention of how much time is left till the Infinite Tsukiyomi starts in that panel?


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope this chapter is not another "We've lost hope!" "Don't lose hope!" "Okay!".


----------



## gaiver (Sep 25, 2013)

looks like a "we have hope" chapter


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh god... seems like more "We can do it" shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Last chapter with Sasuke, Hashirama, pretty much the entire Alliance, as well as the main character Naruto. They all saw meaningful character development in my eyes.
> 
> Naruto's internal feelings and everything we saw that's been building up until now, and how that affected and clearly inspired the entire alliance, likely also including the likes of Orochimaru and Sasuke. We saw the Alliance clearly all lose faith in an entirely new way. They were open to Obito's vision for Infinite Tsukuyomi. Even Hahirama was starting to lose the ability to inspire them all, and was clearly losing control. Sasuke actually made a very positive step, even if we may not know his entire motivation, towards re-inspiring that Alliance, but he seemed to take note of the fact that real victory and any chance of raising the battle spirits of the Alliance  clearly rests with Naruto. Sasuke is starting to see the belief that the others have for Naruto, and he may just start to allow that belief in Naruto, like he had back during the Gaara fight when he begged Naruto to do whatever he could in his power to save Sakura, to start creeping back into his own thoughts.
> 
> There was huge character development last chapter.



The only argument you have there is Sasuke, and even then, it was minimal. The rest is total bunk, especially the Hashirama thing.

Everyone "regaining hope" because they saw Naruto's dream is not character development. I don't think a lot of people here even know what that means. Just because a character thinks something or has an emotional reaction, they are not getting development.


----------



## calimike (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got home and check on spoiler.

Many fodder: *........*

What the hack are fodders silence and look at Gokage?


----------



## Shattering (Sep 25, 2013)

The fodders are like, "oh look, these guys, who cares?", nobody respect the 5 kages anymore.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2013)

these shitting kages again

FUCK


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Implying a few panels aren't enough to judge.


 Consider I am not an extreme fanboy like most of you, I like to reserve my judgement until I actually read the entire chapter.  It's called patience, just in case you guys don't know


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 25, 2013)

All this Gokage wank was because of some stupid fans, all I wanted in Naruto was for them to stay dead and pass on the kage title.
Too much to ask for?


----------



## RBL (Sep 25, 2013)

i want these shitty kages to die (AGAIN) not gaara though

they are not only worthless, they are arrogant, and fcking boring.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 25, 2013)

^Whoa. They don't need to be killed just to pass on the title. They can just retire.


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 25, 2013)

Lots of love for the Kages as usual, I see.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2013)

That's the climax in this chapter? The arrival of fodderkages?


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

My theory is that they couldn't die in the fight before because no one was there to see it.

Hopeful.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 25, 2013)

everyone including the current kages aspire to be like the hokages. the hokages are like no, we want to be like nardo.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Why do I feel like Kishi's going to stall plot progression until it's Naruto's birthday (irl) -___-


I have no problem with that


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Probably the dream of all shinobi working together as one. Naruto represents the Senju and Sasuke the Uchiha. Hashirama's real dream is being realized by Naruto and Sasuke, the dream that shouldn't have been broken by Madara's actions.


 Sounds far-fetched, but interesting


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 25, 2013)

Implying theyll retire.

The only reason they werent left dead was because of mainly Gaara fangasms and Tsunade fan pleas, unless Kishi makes them ultra relevant fast, bringing them back was worthless.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 25, 2013)

At least one of them should have died.

_at least_


----------



## Trojan (Sep 25, 2013)

the one in the flashback scan is Hashi? '
and what is he doing? @.@


----------



## Talis (Sep 25, 2013)

Are they making this pose in front of a tree?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2013)

Tsunade or Oonoki really should have been dead already.

And I actually like them.


----------



## calimike (Sep 25, 2013)

4th panel: head down is Hashirama?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 25, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Tsunade or Oonoki really should have been dead already.
> 
> And I actually like them.



don't underestimate the will of <insert village element here>.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Is it? His hair and clothing looks weird.

It only makes sense that it's him, given the speech bubble, but I am confused as to why he looks like that.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2013)

Talis said:


> Are they making this pose in front of a tree?



they shouldnt be posing at all, considering what madara did to them


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

Elia said:


> the one in the flashback scan is Hashi? '
> and what is he doing? @.@



If I get it right, he's saying 

"From today I will do whatever it takes to reach that dream

No matter what! (x4)"


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe Madara will just rip them in half again within the first page or two next week.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 25, 2013)

calimike said:


> 4th panel: head down is Hashirama?



I thought for a second it was Edo Itachi, damn you Kishi you are playing with our feelings


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> If I get it right, he's saying
> 
> "From today I will do whatever it takes to reach that dream
> 
> No matter what! (x4)"



How touching.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> If I get it right, he's saying
> 
> "From today I will do whatever it takes to reach that dream
> 
> No matter what! (x4)"



Uhm.

Isn't that essentially what he said when he stabbed Madara, which he later regretted?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> If I get it right, he's saying
> 
> "From today I will do whatever it takes to reach that dream
> 
> No matter what! (x4)"



so is it like a flashback, or maybe a memory share thing?


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

So....Why is Hashi's clone giving speeches?


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2013)

Doesn't it seem like Sasuke and Naruto are performing a combination attack in that panel. They seem to be _drilling _something.

Ehh, why do I care. Chapter will be lame as horse shit...


That Kyuubi Chakra is really pissing me off. I wish Naruto would remove it off everyone.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 25, 2013)

Back to lose again and look even worse than last time, fodder Kages?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Rac said:


> so is it like a flashback, or maybe a memory share thing?



Yea I am kind of confused there.

I think it's a flashback but it's kind of a weird place for it. Sure, right afterwards it shows Naruto and Sasuke fighting together, but there has to be more to it.

Meanwhile the Gokage have nothing to do with it.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> If I get it right, he's saying
> 
> "From today I will do whatever it takes to reach that dream
> 
> No matter what! (x4)"



It was too blurry for me, all I saw as "今目はその..." and I was like his eyes did what today? 

Looks like another repetitious chapter about ideals. Oh joy.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2013)

I think this chapter might reveal why Hashirama died. So far there is a blank between TVOTE and his death, I assume it's about to be filled. I can't think of any other reason for a Hashirama flashback. And judging from everyone's expression I don't think it'll make Hashirama look good.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I think this chapter might reveal why Hashirama died. So far there is a blank between TVOTE and his death, I assume it's about to be filled. I can't think of any other reason for a Hashirama flashback.



Would be interesting...

But that one flashback panel is at least an entire page away (and likely several more) from any others, and it's just a repeat of what we have seen, and a repeat of something before Hashirama's death.

I don't think is a real flashback. Just a panel.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 25, 2013)

The only one missing the party now is kakashi. @.@
I wonder when is he going to decide that it's time to return? 
or perhaps he staid there because it's safe? @.@


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

Slightly more accurate translation (as I probably figured out one fuzzy Kanji):

"Today I want to take the first step to realize that dream!"


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

thoughtful1 said:


> It was to blurry for me, all I saw as "今目はその..." and I was like his eyes did what today?



It's 今日 (Today)


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I am kind of confused there.
> 
> I think it's a flashback but it's kind of a weird place for it. Sure, right afterwards it shows Naruto and Sasuke fighting together, but there has to be more to it.
> 
> Meanwhile the Gokage have nothing to do with it.



I think that is young Hashirama in a flashback parallel yell with Naruto, not Sasuke, since it is shaded like the other flashback panels. Or maybe that is just the emo darkness of Susanoo around Sasuke...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> Slightly more accurate translation (as I probably figured out one fuzzy Kanji):
> 
> "Today I want to take the first step to realize that dream!"



And Hashirama is saying this?

Didn't he take the first step like 80 years ago?

Is Madara talking through him to troll everyone or some shit because I have no clue why he is saying any of this.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 25, 2013)

who on earth gives a flying fuck about the gokage. serious question

because we saw their turn 'in the spotlight', and they got the shit kicked out of their pathetic asses

all of them should have died. fuck tsunade and ei and their boring-ass fighting styles that's not worth fuck all when we're talking about Tailed Beast Mode Naruto, EMS Sasuke, Madara, Hashirama, and Obito


----------



## zuul (Sep 25, 2013)

It"s funny how unexcited I'm about he Gokage. I give absolutely no shit about them...


----------



## thoughtful1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pureblooded said:


> It's 今日 (Today)



lol that makes more sense. Thanks for clarifying.

It looks like a flashback to when he was initiated as hokage, maybe. I think the hokage hat is there.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I am kind of confused there.
> 
> I think it's a flashback but it's kind of a weird place for it. Sure, right afterwards it shows Naruto and Sasuke fighting together, but there has to be more to it.
> 
> Meanwhile the Gokage have nothing to do with it.


Yeah we get it Hashirama. Actually this was the first time he said it.



> Didn't he take the first step like 80 years ago?



 It was the flashback Hashirama, not Edo Hashirama.


 I get the feeling this will be about how his Father died, rather than about his own death. Maybe that's why Tobirama doesn't look happily and why the Hashirama in the flashback was bowing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2013)

Jad said:


> Doesn't it seem like Sasuke and Naruto are performing a combination attack in that panel. They seem to be _drilling _something.
> 
> Ehh, why do I care. Chapter will be lame as horse shit...
> 
> ...



Nah, I still have hope for the other 16 pages.

That thing's evil, man. It isn't enough that the side characters are useless, you gotta humiliate them further and have them need the protagonist's power in order to do accomplish anything.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

alcoholmixture said:


> Yeah we get it Hashirama. Actually this was the first time he said it.



Yea but that wasn't shamelessly contradictory to what is currently happening in the manga. 



> I get the feeling this will be about how his Father died, rather than about his own death. Maybe that's why Tobirama doesn't look happily and why the Hashirama in the flashback was bowing.



Butsuma flashback? How random.  Maybe Tajima next week? !!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, people actually don't care about the Gokage, they're treated like random fodder now.
Not that I think differently, but I do hope they pull out something to separate themselves from that rank.
Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea but that wasn't shamelessly contradictory to what is currently happening in the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> Butsuma flashback? How random.  Maybe Tajima next week? !!



You still remember their names? I'm impressed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



'Pika'.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The only argument you have there is Sasuke, and even then, it was minimal. The rest is total bunk, especially the Hashirama thing.
> 
> Everyone "regaining hope" because they saw Naruto's dream is not character development. I don't think a lot of people here even know what that means. Just because a character thinks something or has an emotional reaction, they are not getting development.



I disagree. It wasn't just the act of Naruto thinks something or has an emotional reaction. It was the way it was done. They didn't just show us Naruto having that moment to himself, they showed that experience being shared with an entire shinobi alliance that had all but lost hope, and were actually becoming much more vocal about that fact in a fashion that was clearly a step above the usual "We're screwed" or "We're fucked" type deal. Not all forms of character development need to be handled in the same way. There was major development of multiple characters in the last chapter, largely perpetuated by their being allowed into Naruto's heart like that. Hiruzen saw his own funeral and then even saw the funeral for his own son. That's crazy on those grounds alone, nevermind the look on Tsunade and Orochimaru's faces after Naruto reflected back on Jiraiya, another person Hiruzen surely cares deeply about.

The last chapter to me was effective on multiple fronts.



zuul said:


> It"s funny how unexcited I'm about he Gokage. I give absolutely no shit about them...



No excitement for Sage Kyuubi powered Gaara Sand techniques? Could be pretty damn exciting.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 25, 2013)

the gokage had their time to shine, and kishi chose to have written it in such a way that madara treated them like his play toys and broke them all.

then again kishi is kishi


----------



## Trojan (Sep 25, 2013)

alexadru93 said:


> Wow, people actually don't care about the Gokage, they're treated like random fodder now.
> Not that I think differently, but I do hope they pull out something to separate themselves from that rank.
> Then again, maybe not.



I do care about  them
or actually I do care about their wank (if there is any) for Naruto, Minato, or even Hiruzen.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 25, 2013)

Now I just want my Tsunade/Tobirama/Hashirama interaction.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Now I just want my Tsunade/Tobirama/Hashirama interaction.



Knowing Kishi, we probably got all there will be already.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea but that wasn't shamelessly contradictory to what is currently happening in the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> Butsuma flashback? How random.  Maybe Tajima next week? !!


 He thinks *maybe* Madara was right. I don't know if he is *certain* that killing Mads at that time was a wrong choice.
 Anyway, that's his very nature. One cannot ask for it to simply change in a day.



 I think maybe it was his fault that his Father died - something like him letting Butsuma die "for the big picture". 
 If not his Father's grave, what else would an (well, kinda) Asian man, who  was in such a high position, bow before?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Would be interesting...
> 
> But that one flashback panel is at least an entire page away (and likely several more) from any others, and it's just a repeat of what we have seen, and a repeat of something before Hashirama's death.
> 
> I don't think is a real flashback. Just a panel.



Well, this is the last page of the chapter we're seeing. So this would be the end of any flashback. And Hashirama is telling the alliance a story which captures their attention so much they apparently don't even react much to the arrival of the five kages


----------



## arriku (Sep 25, 2013)

I would have preferred it if they arrived mid-chapter instead of at the end


----------



## zuul (Sep 25, 2013)

Elia said:


> I do care about  them
> or actually I do care about their wank (if there is any) for Naruto, Minato, or even Hiruzen.



You want them even more humiliated then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay would be interesting if this whole spread to be Hashirama begging Madara to join them, which might explain the kages taking the center stage at the end, like they are willing to forgive him, but I am afraid to hope.


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 25, 2013)

The text in the right lower corner is really fuzzy, but Hashi is saying something along the lines of "From pain, from suffering, from frustration... - Spin it the other way and show me... The real dream of ninjas!"


----------



## Abz (Sep 25, 2013)

well we know one thing now....kakashi is late 

it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> No excitement for Sage Kyuubi powered Gaara Sand techniques? Could be pretty damn exciting.



I don't see a reason why. It wouldn't be Gaara's feat.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 25, 2013)

Just woke up...

Really Kishi? The cliffhanger is fodderkages taking a stand with the fodderalliance, with Hashirama giving yet another morale booster speech? 

I hope that at least Naruto and Sasuke get to do something.



Abz said:


> well we know one thing now....kakashi is late
> 
> it's only a matter of time!


Why do people even want him to return? He's even more fodder than the Gokage.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Knowing Kishi, we probably got all there will be already.



Don't be crushin mah hopes...meh, you're probably right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Okay would be interesting if this whole spread to be Hashirama begging Madara to join them, which might explain the kages taking the center stage at the end, like they are willing to forgive him, but I am afraid to hope.



If it helps lower expectations, all that sounds too crazy to happen.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 25, 2013)

alcoholmixture said:


> He thinks *maybe* Madara was right. I don't know if he is *certain* that killing Mads at that time was a wrong choice.
> Anyway, that's his very nature. One cannot ask for it to simply change in a day.
> 
> 
> ...



that's what I think too, another "sacrificing loved ones for the greater good".....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Why do people even want him to return? He's even more fodder than the Gokage.



At least he is relevant to the plot though.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2013)

Hatake Kakashi said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm late, I got lost on the road of life



.....


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Sep 25, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the gokage had their time to shine, and kishi chose to have written it in such a way that madara treated them like his play toys and broke them all.
> 
> then again kishi is kishi


Given that Tsunade is the best medical ninja in the world, I've been thinking that she might also have the best pills in the world--pills that surpass those of the Akimichi clan. If the Gokage were to use such pills as a last-resort power-up (which might be lethal, like the 8 gates), then they could be a lot more helpful. Then Kishi could have Naruto share some chakra with them, increasing their powers even further, and lessening the side effects of the pills so that only the Kages of Kishi's choice, presumably the older ones, would die.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2013)

The reason the Kage are alive and present is to witness history and thats it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2013)

last page of the 5 kages? who the fuck gives a single shit about them? 

I think the chapter is like this:

sasuke and naruto do their combo.

fodder doubt themselves

hashiramas pep talk.

fodder do something or hope is restored

kages arrive.


seriously,  narusasu combo is so epic..... that the kages took last page from them


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> At least he is relevant to the plot though.



He already got his fight with Obito (who conveniently forgot all his powers). As Juubi Jinchuriki Obito can't go through dimensions anymore so even Kakashi's Kamui is completely useless against him. He's just going to be standing behind the powerhouses wasting panels.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

^ Again, he is relevant to the plot though. He isn't a powerhouse.

The Gokage aren't relevant, nor are they powerhouses.



TH4N4T0S said:


> Given that Tsunade is the best medical ninja in the world, I've been thinking that she might also have the best pills in the world--pills that surpass those of the Akimichi clan. If the Gokage were to use such pills as a last-resort power-up (which might be lethal, like the 8 gates), then they could be a lot more helpful. Then Kishi could have Naruto share some chakra with them, increasing their powers even further, and lessening the side effects of the pills so that only the Kages of Kishi's choice, presumably the older ones, would die.



He's had his chance to kill them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Sasuke has outright attacked jyuubito only to get brushed off with a brief scold


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 25, 2013)

Naruto said "Sasukeh" again lol


----------



## Rosi (Sep 25, 2013)

Ugh, these flashbacks


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2013)

Madara used a poll against Hashirama..? Or was that wood element? It looked like what Obito used on Kakashi in their last fight.


----------



## Boa Hancock (Sep 25, 2013)

Seriously Kishi? Flashback AND a Pep talk.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 25, 2013)

It's the pep talk they deserve, but not the one they need right now.

The background story was nice, but it's time to get on with it, Kishi.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 25, 2013)

Come on Kishi, this Gokage shit will make the forums turn in their graves so much.
Too many build up chapters let's see some ground breaking shit.

About to read the chapter now, I just hope I'm not displeased with the result.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, a Senjutsu Susanoo. So badass, haha.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Sep 25, 2013)

This plot is going _nowhere_. It's the same damn thing every week with little to no development or fighting. This is supposed to be an epic fight with the whole world at stake and we're seeing pep talks and flashbacks. It's getting tiring.

Kishi dragging it out to make as much money as possible because Naruto is ending soon, methinks.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 25, 2013)

So fucking boreing..... damn plot so slow.....


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 25, 2013)

Not awful, but not really...good either. I think I should've waited and read several chapters in a row. (Though I did that with the last 15 chapters and it wasn't that exciting, which is not usually the case.)

The most annoying part was the praise heaped on Naruto and Sasuke. WE GET IT! They are the bestest ninja who ever lived and will have epic god powers and go in the ninja hall of fame. Okay. _Enough_. I don't read Naruto for the DBZ.

Also, I'm not the biggest fan of the memories being shared. I would have liked to see this concept applied to a smaller group first with a more tactical purpose as well as emotional reasons (similar to Pacific Rim). This just...it kind of feels... not quite cheap, but a little too easy. Maybe I'm just uncomfortable with private memories being spread throughout an entire army of people...

I did like that Juugo's connection to natural energy/sage mode came back and paid off here. Seems like Kishi had it planned from a long time ago.

I also enjoyed seeing the First Kages, Shodai/Nidaime lulz, and the discourse over the peace pact. However, it didn't really add anything except another rousing of troop morale, which is getting old. Didn't we JUST see this like 15 times already? I'd rather Kishi wait to dispel the army's despair, make the situation more horrifying... 

Frankly, Naruto and Sasuke are so far ahead of everyone but the most legendary of ninja, I don't really see the point in anyone else even being there, regardless of what Shikamaru said before. The difference is too much and kind of irritating. It's hard to imagine anything like a normal ninja life after this when they are all but walking demi-gods among mere mortals. Side note: I'm also disappointed with Sakura's treatment thus far (though I guess I should be happy; it could be much worse).

Once again, Suigetsu speaks truth for the audience and is funny.

Yeah, this was a wait-and-see chapter. Passable but not really that great on its own.


----------



## takL (Sep 25, 2013)

i love the chap. 
hash is the man!


----------



## BUUUU (Sep 25, 2013)

the preview:


----------



## principito (Sep 25, 2013)

*What a load of crap*

Kyuubi borrowing chakra from kyuubi.......

and a senjutsu susano'o

and putting suffering and discouragement together....

and that design of the old kages....

good to know Kishi is not running low on stupid ideas these says


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 25, 2013)

We don't care, stop filling up the telegrams with nonsense 

- Sincerely, The Normal Naruto fans


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 25, 2013)

What's wrong with Kurama using chakra form his other self? it's pretty much his anyway...

Yeah that was kinda iffy for me.

Meh

They were alright.

You can never run out of stupid ideas


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 25, 2013)

takL said:


> "the battle vs ShinJu kicks off!!
> and *Sasuke with Orochimaru will (do what)!?*"



fuse togheter in one body ?

oro is geting sasuke body by free will ?


----------



## Abz (Sep 25, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> fuse togheter in one body ?
> 
> oro is geting sasuke body by free will ?



don't jump the gun....yet


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 25, 2013)

Kurama constantly borrowing chakra from other Kurama is a cop out to fill the frames and pages. How many panels were wasted on that shitty concept ?

Just do it off panel. Fuck you kishimoto.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 25, 2013)

Beautiful stuff 

Cursed Susano'o, I fucking knew it 

Hashirama


----------



## Danzio (Sep 25, 2013)

takL said:


> "the battle vs ShinJu kicks off!!
> and Sasuke with Orochimaru will (do what)!?"




Hmmm. Could Orochimaru finally  make his  move?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Hmmm. Could Orochimaru finally  make his  move?



If so then oro is not the FV


----------



## Danzio (Sep 25, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> If so then oro is not the FV



It will definitely be harder then, best to wait for the dust  to settle, but I still expect him to pull it off. The fruit is luring out here too..


----------



## Harbour (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, atleast Minato off this shitty mod and turn back into his "soloing" form.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 25, 2013)

No Kakashi? 1 star chapter.


----------



## Azula (Sep 26, 2013)

minato should get back his arm and start soloing already


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> minato should get back his arm and start soloing already



Didnt the manga said he can't get that back ? 



Danzio said:


> It will definitely be harder then, best to wait for the dust  to settle, but I still expect him to pull it off. *The fruit is luring out here too..*



No... we have no proof that the fruit will appear


----------



## takL (Sep 26, 2013)

i have a dream

[YOUTUBE]nFcbpGK9_aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2013)

takL said:


> i have a dream
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nFcbpGK9_aw[/YOUTUBE]



madela was the one with the dream


----------



## Rai (Sep 26, 2013)

takL said:


> "the battle vs ShinJu kicks off!!
> and *Sasuke with Orochimaru will (do what)!?*"



The fusion is coming...


----------



## takL (Sep 26, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> madela was the one with the dream



kinda yeah from the mark 0: 44 to 1:00 "I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave-owners will be able to sit down together at a table of brotherhood"

maddy to hash in chap 622: theres no way for each of us to survive…. 
Unless everyone and their enemies open up to each other, hide nothing and take a pledge of brotherhood.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 26, 2013)

So nice , can't rep you enough , your the coolest guy takL !


----------



## Azula (Sep 28, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Didnt the manga said he can't get that back ?



manga also said that those sealed by shiki fujin will be sealed permanently, there is no such thing as permanent anymore


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 28, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> manga also said that those sealed by shiki fujin will be sealed permanently, there is no such thing as permanent anymore



Well Fodder Nin getting more panels than named characters seems to be a permanent feature these days.


----------



## takL (Sep 28, 2013)

Some of the lines from the raw

#648 the dream of shinobi...!!

Naruto: Sasukeh!! Im going too ttebayo!!
Obito: Uzumaki Naruto you again, and again
Minato: Naruto, im counting on you!
Naruto: so...Sasuke...you do know that only senjutsu works on the enemy, huh!?
Sasuke: don't confuse me with your earlier-self.  

Lord Ignoble: ... Sasuke Uchiha, he is.... he shows the same potentials as the Madara Uchiha back in the old days....an Uchiha yea... 

Lord Ignoble: and Naruto Uzumaki...its as if seeing Big Bro back in the days...
these silly and optimistic brats speak pretty words out loud 
However.... everyone somewhat loves them...
and feels like they can count on them...

Obito: A bird cries too late when it is taken.
you wont have the chance to cry tho

-flashback
Load ignoble: that's right. While we're distributing the bijus to you with balance  we'd like you to pay for each biju  
Hash: ....or distributing free
lord ignoble: silence!! 
flashback- 

May: so is this the first summit...
O-noki: yea...and since then the conflicts have settled down

-flashback

Jimi Hen kage: Hokage-dono(sir), raise your head. that(=bowing) aint something a leader should do. that aint. 

Kazekage: our village has had a buju sealed by folks at a certain temple since ancient times...
We already have a biju. Therefore we don't need another.
unlike other villages we expect favour s in return for sighing an accord...is that ok with ye?
Jimi hen kage: what you want?
Kazekage: our land has nothing but sands...thus we'd like our neighbouring country, Konoha to share its fertile land instead of a biju. and we'd like the other counties to pay the amount equal to 30% of the money to purchase the bijus to us as well(=meaning the 3 other countries have to pay 100 percent for Konoha and extra 30 percent for the country of sand) .

Hash: .. for sure we've rarely got along well so far...
as we all have done things to protect our respective peoples and our respective clans...that might've been unavoidable
and even today...even if we can reach this agreement nicely today....
Hash: Heaven knows how long it will last or be observed to be honest 
still I'm dreaming...of the day....one day in the future...regardless of nationality, all shinobis will corporate and help each other...and their hearts become one
...thats the dream for the future in my mind

Hash: Today Id like you to make the first step toward the dream...! So... Please! Please! Please! Please!
flashback-

"Please!"
Hash: let me count on you!! You, our beloved children!! 
Hash: Now out of the pains, of the sufferings, of the disappointments we, shinobis have had...spin it!  (Spin) our, shinobis------- REAL DREAM!!


----------



## auem (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks takL...so Tobirama put Hshi  in 'brat' category and indeed made solid business from Bijuus...


----------



## takL (Sep 29, 2013)

auem said:


> thanks takL...so Tobirama put Hshi  in 'brat' category and indeed made solid business from Bijuus...



my pleasure.

hash better run away from maddy asap and join naruto n sasuke to stop obito . last thing he should do is to let maddy snatch sage power. without getting sagepower and then controlling obito maddy cant do a shit . no point in playing with maddy .


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 30, 2013)

auem said:


> thanks takL...*so Tobirama put Hshi  in 'brat' category and indeed made solid business from Bijuus*...



And that's why he is our Lord Ignoble


----------

